# Battlefield 4



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread is dedicated to Battlefield 4 Multiplayer discussion. Please post your Battlelog/EA ID so that I can post it in here.. Will add more content soon.




Battlefield 3 Premium vs Battlefield 4 Premium size
*i.imgur.com/QBnz8dL.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

~Reserved~


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

ID - randomlock


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

And it begins...


----------



## snap (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^
rcuber the tdf battlefield lord


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/j0XZpwL.gif


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ u must be a supaman in disguise, Mr. Faun.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

*fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/302/8/1/untitled_306_by_dennisk4-d6safm6.gif


*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/303/b/9/untitled_307_by_dennisk4-d6scb0d.gif


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Oftopic:-iittoper Can you give me idea how is game running on your system...specially MP p[art because i am not interested in sp in any battlefield game.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Running on high with antialising off @ 1080p . I cant see much difference between ultra ( tested on different pc) and high , So i am highly satisfied with the performance apart from random crash .


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

will it run fine on HD5770?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

*s18.postimg.org/k9muuzk4p/bf4_2.png

Getting good pings in many singapore server (50+ server gives <100ms ping  )

*s11.postimg.org/3phl6tjgf/ping.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Now I'm all planning to buy this. But Premium costs another 3K, I had BF3 LE w/ Premium for 3.5K (well, times change but not the pay). I'm thinking of buying Titanfall instead. 

Also this game is what BF3 shoulda been.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Now I'm all planning to buy this. But Premium costs another 3K, I had BF3 LE w/ Premium for 3.5K (well, times change but not the pay). I'm thinking of buying Titanfall instead.
> 
> Also this game is what BF3 shoulda been.



You can get premium for 1.9k using same method of proxy  , so the total cost of game is 2.4k + 1.9k . I dont know if i will buy premium . But i think 2.5k is worth the 200+hour we will spend with bf4 . Titanfall  is releasing on march , so still 4 month to go .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> You can get premium for 1.9k using same method of proxy  , so the total cost of game is 2.4k + 1.9k . I dont know if i will buy premium . But i think 2.5k is worth the 200+hour we will spend with bf4 . Titanfall  is releasing on march , so still 4 month to go .



Main reason for me to consider Titanfall, is that BF4 felt more of a same thing to me (not in a good way a la Arkham Origins) as BF3. Titanfall looks great and something different. Fact is I didn't play BF3 as much as I did BC2 and I was questioning BF3's worth. 

I also resumed my love for SP games which had disappeared during BC2.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Main reason for me to consider Titanfall, is that *BF4 felt more of a same thing to me* (not in a good way a la Arkham Origins) as BF3. Titanfall looks great and something different. Fact is I didn't play BF3 as much as I did BC2 and I was questioning BF3's worth.
> 
> I also resumed my love for SP games which had disappeared during BC2.



Hopefully thorough list of changes from BF3 to BF4 : battlefield_4


----------



## chris (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Running on high with antialising off @ 1080p . I cant see much difference between ultra ( tested on different pc) and high , So i am highly satisfied with the performance apart from random crash .



antialising ON is better ? Why you need to turn off when you have a good GPU ?




iittopper said:


> Hopefully thorough list of changes from BF3 to BF4 : battlefield_4



they made BF 4 power hungry too


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



chris said:


> antialising ON is better ? Why you need to turn off when you have a good GPU ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



msaa is not worth the fps loss for me . It just reduce the jaggedness of line . So antialising post ( fxaa) is fine for me


*www.geforce.com/Active/en_US/shared/images/guides/bf3-tweak/chart-aa-deferred.jpg


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^MSAA anti aliasing effect is not very prominent, but it costs a lot of resource.

in most cases simply FXAA does the job good enough to make things eye friendly.

ps. who is here playing with a 2560x1600 monitor ?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is it possible to play bf4 with a 512 kbps connection?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> Is it possible to play bf4 with a 512 kbps connection?



Speed doesn't matter much , only pings . I play mp @ 512kbps plan .

BTW swaped 560ti 1gb with 7850 2 gb and fps increased by 10 . NOw running at ultra except for msaa in both sp and mp . Very happy with performance .

*s12.postimg.org/lz3isaznh/bf4_2013_11_02_06_08_08_33.jpg


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

what was the fps with ti @ 1080p,high & ultra settings ?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> what was the fps with ti @ 1080p,high & ultra settings ?



at ultra i was having lag at some place , fps was around 30-35 . At high it was better 40+ . With 7850 @ ultra its always 45+


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

How do you get such low pings then? The best ping i could get was 112 according to battlelog


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/B0Emr60.png


----------



## chris (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nice 

Battlefield: learn to enjoy crashing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Hopefully thorough list of changes from BF3 to BF4 : battlefield_4



Good changes. But not worth 4.5K. To me.


----------



## snap (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Please post video and images not related to MP in the other thread.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

My first take at BF4 is not quite exhilarating as was with BF3. Do I see any revolutionary changes ? No.

However, I see fine adjustments to the functionality.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Game crashes/freezes in MP mode often.. 

I hope those morons are fixing it.. For now, I am not enjoying the game yet because the game make sure that it freeze when I am playing well..


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Man!!! I miss my console.
Guys have fun cause a few of us have to deal with the other stuffs and end up with no CONSOLE.


Keep me updated.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Game crashes/freezes in MP mode often..
> 
> I hope those morons are fixing it.. For now, I am not enjoying the game yet because the game make sure that it freeze when I am playing well..



yeah , game is crashing frequently . One of thing that reduce crash fix is - when you die and want to spawn , then hit the deploy button only once . Repeatedly tapping it increase the rate of crash .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> yeah , game is crashing frequently . One of thing that reduce crash fix is - when you die and want to spawn , then hit the deploy button only once . Repeatedly tapping it increase the rate of crash .



Not only that, when i take tab to look at the scoreboard when on killcam or when I am yet to deploy, it freezes at times. Its so annoying for now.. Lets wait and see what happens


----------



## Omi (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys can you report your pings?
I am almost thinking of purchasing this during Xmas, But the pings are my only issue
I faced it with Dota 2 and quit it eventually, I have BSNL

Can you all post your pings along with ISP, also any idea if EA gonna put up some servers in India?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Omi said:


> Guys can you report your pings?
> I am almost thinking of purchasing this during Xmas, But the pings are my only issue
> I faced it with Dota 2 and quit it eventually, I have BSNL
> 
> Can you all post your pings along with ISP, also any idea if EA gonna put up some servers in India?



I have seen Indian servers for BF4 when it was on beta. But I dint see any so far in the actual release.. we might see a few later i guess. Also, singapore servers are quite decent in pings with ~50ms with Act broadband. Your BSNL is something that bothers me though. I was a BSNL user before and the pings on BF3 were *atleast *3 times to what my friends used to get on private connections.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Omi said:


> Guys can you report your pings?
> I am almost thinking of purchasing this during Xmas, But the pings are my only issue
> I faced it with Dota 2 and quit it eventually, I have BSNL
> 
> Can you all post your pings along with ISP, also any idea if EA gonna put up some servers in India?



You can forget about servers in India, if lucky you'll get for maximum of 3 months. Read pings are good from other players.


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

welll...I was totally expecting few Kaijus to leap through the levolution rift in that sea storm map. Too much for expectations ?


----------



## Omi (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> I have seen Indian servers for BF4 when it was on beta. But I dint see any so far in the actual release.. we might see a few later i guess. Also, singapore servers are quite decent in pings with ~50ms with Act broadband. Your BSNL is something that bothers me though. I was a BSNL user before and the pings on BF3 were *atleast *3 times to what my friends used to get on private connections.



BSNL is exactly my concern
I used to get random pings in dota 2 sometimes 100, 300+ on another... I went to complaint at head office to people who work in the technical area. The told me to change DNS. I mean were they even serious?
I explained that DNS plays no role as we already have the IP. I gave up on online gaming since.
BF4 looks too tempting to ignore

Can you guys give mean the ip's of the server you play on. I will ping them and all will be clear. I searched on game server all pings reported 300+ and with the pathetic net code of bf4 we need near 50


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> welll...I was totally expecting few Kaijus to leap through the levolution rift in that sea storm map. Too much for expectations ?



Hopefully in Pac Rim 2. :>


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^LOLS! 

Titanfall it is for me.

EDIT: I know that's noobish. Just to convince myself.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

friends need ur help .. i have core i5 2500k and 8gb ram and a zotac gtx 660ti .and 1 Mbps broadband connection .. and my broadband connection is slow as hell .  ..can i play battlefield 4 multiplayer in ultra settings without lagging .. if its possible then i will think abt spending my 3K on this game .


----------



## icebags (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ yeas, with that config, bf will be buttery experience.

just u will have to find some low ping servers though. what do u mean by 1mbps is slow as hell ? try pinging from speedtest.net and post the result here.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^LOLS!
> 
> EDIT: I know that's noobish. Just to convince myself.



nah not at all , wise choice sir .


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> ^ yeas, with that config, bf will be buttery experience.
> 
> just u will have to find some low ping servers though. what do u mean by 1mbps is slow as hell ? try pinging from speedtest.net and post the result here.



well the ping is between 50ms to 100ms and fluctuates .depends on the servers .

New Delhi servers ping is the worst one its 200ms approx .
Chennai and mumbai servers ping is approx 50ms to 65ms  .
but other servers ping is very good ..


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

then u're good. indians mostly play at singapore server, which goes routed via chennai, or via delhi and japan.

if u have good chennai ping, then u should have good singapore ping as well (expected).


----------



## Omi (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



gunnergyan123 said:


> friends need ur help .. i have core i5 2500k and 8gb ram and a zotac gtx 660ti .and 1 Mbps broadband connection .. and my broadband connection is slow as hell .  ..can i play battlefield 4 multiplayer in ultra settings without lagging .. if its possible then i will think abt spending my 3K on this game .



1 Mbps is more than enough even with team speak, its the ping that matters

Read this regarding BF3
" Using Bandwidth Monitor, we closed all none essential internet-accessing applications and ran Battlefield 3 for a number of hours, breaking them up into 20 minute sessions.

Over the course of three evenings each consisting of 2 hour gaming sessions, Battelfield 3 consumed a total of 255.6MB of data.

An average 20 minute Battlefield 3 sessions consumed the following:

Received data: 9.33MB
Sent data: 4.92MB

Total data: 14.2MB"

Source : *mygaming.co.za/news/features/15417-battlefield-3-pc-bandwidth-usage.html


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.minus.com/iH60MQjjxFZ48.gif


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

When will they fix - Freeze, Memory leak and random crashes??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> nah not at all , wise choice sir .



Not sure if serious...



Faun said:


> *i.minus.com/iH60MQjjxFZ48.gif



Your kill? Darn, that's ... err... funny.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Not sure if serious...



no sarcasm , really . Titanfall look promising , and i am looking forward to play .


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Speed doesn't matter much , only pings . I play mp @ 512kbps plan .
> 
> BTW swaped 560ti 1gb with 7850 2 gb and fps increased by 10 . NOw running at ultra except for msaa in both sp and mp . Very happy with performance .
> 
> *s12.postimg.org/lz3isaznh/bf4_2013_11_02_06_08_08_33.jpg



can u plz tell me ur ping here . i really need to know the ping..for battlefield 4 and counter strike global offensive and world of warcraft . 

does ping matters for different games ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



gunnergyan123 said:


> can u plz tell me ur ping here . i really need to know the ping..for battlefield 4 and counter strike global offensive and world of warcraft .
> 
> does ping matters for different games ?



games like WoW and LOL higher pings wont trouble much unless its too high to play the game. But for fps, u need a very good ping to respond quickly.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

dont bother buying the game till DICE fixes the game. its unplayable for many including me. I can hardly have a good one hour of game before the game crashes.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> dont bother buying the game till DICE fixes the game. its unplayable for many including me. I can hardly have a good one hour of game before the game crashes.



This...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Has anyone bought the game from Origin MX? If yes, how much did it finally cost in INR


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



anaklusmos said:


> Has anyone bought the game from Origin MX? If yes, how much did it finally cost in INR


Everyone says 2.4k


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. just now I finished playing a round of obliteration.. it lasted 1 hr and 30 minutes. we were 0-2 down and won the game. by far the best and most intense round I have ever played. once DICE fixes the game I am sure we will have a blast!!.. 

here is that report.. 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## abhidev (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I can already see the BF3 servers getting empty


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> I can already see the BF3 servers getting empty



I expected it and so chose to move onto BF4 when they announced it 
The BF3 is old and the goodies with BF4 has definitely pulled the crowd for preorders. But the late lathif's are happier as they dont have to deal with freezes and issues that are yet not fixed by Dice unlike before.

BC2 and BF3 was also issue prone at release but they have fixed it on priority.. this time it seems they are not interested to fix the issues asap.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bad company 2 and battlefield 3 was way more buggy than bf4 during launch . BTW new patch will go live tomorrow  . will fix crash + netcode problem /


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Bad company 2 and battlefield 3 was way more buggy than bf4 during launch . BTW new patch will go live tomorrow  . will fix crash + netcode problem /



Not game crashing bugs, just internal bugs and OP weapons. Heard BF4 was the least optimized DICE game ever. 

Still, I so want to buy it.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

even I am waiting for some kind of good deal


----------



## iittopper (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Not game crashing bugs, just internal bugs and OP weapons. Heard BF4 was the least optimized DICE game ever.
> 
> Still, I so want to buy it.



remember crashing problem during map change in bf3  ?  This was one of the hot topic in bf forum during launch month .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

1Gig update, Battlelog down for maintenance

*i.imgur.com/fuZHRKQ.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Wow!!  Its big update. What's the total size now??


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

do any of our character stats transfer from BF3 to BF4?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



anaklusmos said:


> do any of our character stats transfer from BF3 to BF4?



both are two different games. 



nikku_hot123 said:


> Wow!!  Its big update. What's the total size now??



24.1 Gigs


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



anaklusmos said:


> do any of our character stats transfer from BF3 to BF4?


 ::

It would be viable to ask if the BF4 beta stats to BF4 transfer. But even that shouldnt be possible now.


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys can we expect any kind of deal here in india just like black friday deals? I am just so tempted to buy battlefield4.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Guys can we expect any kind of deal here in india just like black friday deals? I am just so tempted to buy battlefield4.


may be in December they might have a sale.


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just way too difficult to resist the temptation. Also guys i wanted to know how to check that my 3g connection won't let me down during multiplayer?..


----------



## iittopper (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Just way too difficult to resist the temptation. Also guys i wanted to know how to check that my 3g connection won't let me down during multiplayer?..



try bf3 ?? i have played bf3 with tata photon for a month , and it was fine though not as good as my broadband .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. avoid Siege of Shangai, Paracel Storm for the moment, most crashes are in those maps. Also paracel storm is one hell of a map, then the storm hits its quite brilliant. 

Most stable maps are Zavod 311, Op Locker. Hainan Resort (somewhat stable), Dawnbreaker (somewhat stable), 

Lancing Dam there is audio glitches, Rouge Transmission is fine but haven't played much in that map.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> BTW.. avoid Siege of Shangai, Paracel Storm for the moment, most crashes are in those maps. Also paracel storm is one hell of a map, then the storm hits its quite brilliant.
> 
> Most stable maps are Zavod 311, Op Locker. Hainan Resort (somewhat stable), Dawnbreaker (somewhat stable),
> 
> Lancing Dam there is audio glitches, Rouge Transmission is fine but haven't played much in that map.



thanks man . Also i noticed sound glitch often in golmund railway . OP locker is probaby the only map which is working great for me .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

And Flood Zone, thats also a bit stable and Fun too.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> And Flood Zone, thats also a bit stable and Fun too.



Flood Zone is the best map for TDM so far and so is Zavod 311. Enjoying them just as I did with Noshar Canal TDM.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nothing beats Noshar Canal TDM.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Nothing beats Noshar Canal TDM.



Amen....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Amen....



Second Assault has it right?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Second Assault has it right?



Nope.. only in BF3..


----------



## Omi (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is 150 ping playable
Getting that much in bf3

Some Indian servers are at 50 but they are mostly empty

Hows bf4 pings?
Singapore is 130 at best

Can't resist bf4... sad pings tough


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is deluxe edition not available yet or what because most of online shops showing it out of stock. Is it worth waiting or should i go for standard edition?


----------



## Omi (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Get standard plus premium
Deluxe contains only 1dlc


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

And i believe premium costs almost same as the standard edition!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> And i believe premium costs almost same as the standard edition!


20 additional maps, that's the reason.


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

True! Well i think i would go for standard one right now and in a month or two would go for premium!.. 
Is anybody here playing it on their laptops?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> True! Well i think i would go for standard one right now and in a month or two would go for premium!..
> Is anybody here playing it on their laptops?



get bf4 on black friday @ 30$ , best deal IMO .


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

As far as i know that is applicable to retail purchases. Will it be available digitally at that offer?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> True! Well i think i would go for standard one right now and in a month or two would go for premium!..
> Is anybody here playing it on their laptops?



s180000rpm plays with a laptop..


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



I too play on laptop. **** quality but works.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

How much does the game cost?


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^cheapest on origin mexico. 2.5-2.8k standard version.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



ico said:


> How much does the game cost?



if you are going to play like you played BF3 then forget it.. skip the purchase.. I even removed you as a friend from my Origin list


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Will I be able to download the game here if I ask my friend in US to buy the pc download as a gift for me from gamestop or suggest any other site??


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Are you guys able to game properly coz according to the reviews on net everywhere people are experiencing way too much crashes and stuff. I am worried i will buy it and wont be able to play a single match!


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Walmart $25. ^


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> Walmart $25. ^



This prize is for the Black Friday sales right?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yeah...


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> if you are going to play like you played BF3 then forget it.. skip the purchase.. I even removed you as a friend from my Origin list


Time, internet, hardware and money.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^true..


----------



## iittopper (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Are you guys able to game properly coz according to the reviews on net everywhere people are experiencing way too much crashes and stuff. I am worried i will buy it and wont be able to play a single match!



Thats the good thing about origin . its region free unlike steam , so go ahead . Though i will suggest you to wait till all crashes/freezing and other problem is solved . But still that 25$-30$ is very good .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Thats the good thing about origin . its region free unlike steam , so go ahead . Though i will suggest you to wait till all crashes/freezing and other problem is solved . But still that 25$-30$ is very good .



U quoted the wrong post 



Maverick03 said:


> Are you guys able to game properly coz according to the reviews on net everywhere people are experiencing way too much crashes and stuff. I am worried i will buy it and wont be able to play a single match!



We are having crashes too but they are dimnishing.. Atleast better than day 1 - 10 

We have reported crashes in this thread too


----------



## iittopper (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

sorry , my bad .


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Earlier had time and energy, but no money.

Now no time


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

there are a few maps where crashes doesn't occur. check my previous posts.


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Earlier had time and energy, but no money.
> 
> Now no time



So true man!


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

The reason i asked was coz i see forums filled with people complaining and its like nobody is just able to play the game! Its good if its working..have already ordered deluxe edition! Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I encounter 2-3 crashes during 4-6 hours play.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Earlier had time and energy, but no money.
> 
> Now no time



That is what I fear in the future. So I hope 5 hours of sleep is enough for adults?


----------



## Omi (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> That is what I fear in the future. So I hope 5 hours of sleep is enough for adults?



Apparently not
*www.ted.com/talks/russell_foster_why_do_we_sleep.html


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Omi said:


> Apparently not
> Russell Foster: Why do we sleep? | Video on TED.com



Damn.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> That is what I fear in the future. So I hope 5 hours of sleep is enough for adults?



Well i sleep 5 hour , its fine for me .


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]L90DibXzunI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> That is what I fear in the future. So I hope 5 hours of sleep is enough for adults?



there was a news few years back, someone gamed on caffeine for 3 days nonstop, and died. not that ppl don't do that or u r going to do that, suggestion is still that, give ur body a rest of 6-7 hrs everyday.


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Where are all the indian players playing!?  i always find indian servers empty.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Where are all the indian players playing!?  i always find indian servers empty.



most of us play in Singapore servers, those are more stable than Indian Servers


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> most of us play in Singapore servers, those are more stable than Indian Servers



This..


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Have started playing in the same! Need to learn a lot!  feel like a noob as this is my first battlefield multiplayer experience! any tips from pros are most welcome! 
Also i don't notice any changes in fps when changing from ultra to high or vice versa!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Have started playing in the same! Need to learn a lot!  feel like a noob as this is my first battlefield multiplayer experience! any tips from pros are most welcome!
> Also i don't notice any changes in fps when changing from ultra to high or vice versa!



Start playing the assault class to start with and support once you hit lvl 10. Play some TDM (team death match) games to improve skills. While in conquest, play as a squad and you have higher yield that way. 

Play and max out one gun (the best one you feel for you) at a time. You can use M416 once its unlocked in assualt and may be you might like the gun as I find it the most noob friendly gun. While shooting, spraying seldom helps in long range and so adapt and learn to shoot in bursts. You need not put a gun in burst mode to fire the same but it is recommended during the initial days.

Most importantly, enjoy the game and be patient untill u hit atleast lvl 10 because BF generally is pretty punishing until u unlock some good guns and practice well.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Have started playing in the same! Need to learn a lot!  feel like a noob as this is my first battlefield multiplayer experience! any tips from pros are most welcome!
> Also i don't notice any changes in fps when changing from ultra to high or vice versa!



Stay with your squad, watch the minimap, and shoot to kill.


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Thank you rakesh_ic and rcuber for the amazing tips! Actually i used be in a CS clan during college days around 2 yrs back but this battlefield experience is completely new to me!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Thank you rakesh_ic and rcuber for the amazing tips! Actually i used be in a CS clan during college days around 2 yrs back but this battlefield experience is completely new to me!



By your id, I can make out that you are from CS may be 1.6 

Its lot very different from CS as this is more real (example:: you cant run forward and backwards at the same speed, infact you wont pickup speed while running just as u press shift ) Enjoy the best (close to reality) shooting MP currently..


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ Are u kalyana krishnan?


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> By your id, I can make out that you are from CS may be 1.6
> 
> Its lot very different from CS as this is more real (example:: you cant run forward and backwards at the same speed, infact you wont pickup speed while running just as u press shift ) Enjoy the best (close to reality) shooting MP currently..



Yup you are right! CS1.6  
True i could experience that! Everything is so different! But i am still enjoying!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Yup you are right! CS1.6
> True i could experience that! Everything is so different! But i am still enjoying!



Btw, congrats on getting out of the CS fever and welcome to BF.. The problem with CS pro players is that they never come out of that limbo no matter what.. And they dont try out other games because they feel CS is superior to any other shooters. 

PS:: Just my opinion


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol...i have seen that too! But i don't consider myself pro and yes i never did let CS took over my gaming life.. I mean after i got out of it!


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

And yes my battlelog id is Maverick0389..as asked by Rcuber in first post of this thread..would like to make some BFFs - BattleField Friends..


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> And yes my battlelog id is Maverick0389..as asked by Rcuber in first post of this thread..would like to make some BFFs - BattleField Friends..



Add me in battlelog


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Looks like everyone is just too busy enjoying the game! No posts since last few days!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

The game is still full of glitches...but enjoying it


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me too


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Have experienced a couple of in game crashes but it's still enjoyable  ... And the fact that the 3.5k game came for 1.3k makes it even more worth it


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Have experienced a couple of in game crashes but it's still enjoyable  ... And the fact that the 3.5k game came for 1.3k makes it even more worth it



 must have gotten it from origin sale right? Damn!! But anyway i still dont regret my purchase of deluxe edition! 

I am not having any crashes as such in TDMs but finding it hard to join servers nowadays after last plugin update i believe.. And yes it crashes if you click on deploy button more than once..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> must have gotten it from origin sale right? Damn!! But anyway i still dont regret my purchase of deluxe edition!
> 
> I am not having any crashes as such in TDMs but finding it hard to join servers nowadays after last plugin update i believe.. And yes it crashes if you click on deploy button more than once..



Yea... The game is totally worth it ... Hopefully it gets stable soon


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Have experienced a couple of in game crashes but it's still enjoyable  ... And the fact that the 3.5k game came for 1.3k makes it even more worth it



at what settings u r playing it?
FPS


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Zangetsu said:


> at what settings u r playing it?
> FPS



on High settings and res at 1600x900


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, I'm getting "client closed down the connection" error. I used that Smart Port Forwarding program technique and I was able to play a match, but can't any more. Help?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

That happens a lot for me .. atleast 5-10 times each day.. 3-4 attempts will correct it.

also this used to happen when I had just finished downloading some torrents. resetting the modem did the trick.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Thanks a lot, man. That worked. I didn't have any crashes yet. 

Yep, we gotta judge after playing and not before, in other words, this game is an improvement. I'm right now installing BF3 to compare.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I feel BF3 has more brighter and clean graphics


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

800mb update ? Damn it !!! Just now I got the game. Again update!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Wow... Another update... Hopefully shall reduce game crashes


----------



## iittopper (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

China rising is beautiful , so much beautiful . Screenshot ( not mine )

*i.imgur.com/CuVVvAZh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FuVDmqyh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/j8cmYGHh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rYxZsCgh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OEa4nu2h.jpg


----------



## Saumil996 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Started the game today, does anyone know any way in which we can get the guns unlocked by finishing ths sp without actually finishing sp, something like taking someone's save files>\?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> China rising is beautiful , so much beautiful . Screenshot ( not mine )
> 
> *i.imgur.com/CuVVvAZh.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/FuVDmqyh.jpg
> ...



Get a GTX 770 or R9 280X along with 12 gigs of RAM and that's yours. 

But I actually want to see the CPU usage of this game.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

China rising has some awesome looking maps


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> China rising has some awesome looking maps



It has multiple maps?? I thought China rising was the name of a single map


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes 4 map + air superiority + bike + new vehicle and equipment , feels like bad company 2 vietnam DLC .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> yes 4 map + air superiority + bike + new vehicle and equipment , feels like bad company 2 vietnam DLC .



Exactly.. And the Guillin Peaks (pardon my spelling) is awesome


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

And I keep getting "client closed the f**k down" error. I can play few matches & then this sh** happens. I now kinda think that I should've stayed true to my words and waited for Titanfall. Oh well.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

check this Compilation of Errors and How I Fixed Them : battlefield_4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Terribad-long loading times or my PC isn't good enough?


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

**** dlc.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

EA halts Battlefield 4 expansions to 'sort out all the issues' | Polygon


----------



## iittopper (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Terribad-long loading times or my PC isn't good enough?


 how much? Shouldn't take more than 2-3 min?


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^2-3 mins is actually too long.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^2-3 mins is actually too long.



2-3 for HDD is within the user reported limit. for SSD its <15 seconds.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Haven't had a crash since six matches. Been pretty good so far. I take my words back about waiting for Titanfall. 

But can't wait for VGX!


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Was playing at more than 40-45 fps on ultra 1080p but since the dec 3 patch i cant..putting it on medium also i am barely able to play the game!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Dayum. What's your GPU and CPU?


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol..loved your reaction...its i7-4700mq,nvidia gt 755m, 8gb ram..all ultra at 1080p with AA off n all..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^A lappy is over-powering my PC. 

*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120316183403/glee/images/5/55/Okay-meme_reasonably_small-1-.jpg

I want to know whether CPU upgrade is needed or not. From Phenom II X4 955.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey guys, are there indian servers?


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> 2-3 for HDD is within the user reported limit. for SSD its <15 seconds.



The wait feels like the length of commercials. I found BF3 was loading maps faster than BF4 on the same system.


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^A lappy is over-powering my PC.
> 
> *images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120316183403/glee/images/5/55/Okay-meme_reasonably_small-1-.jpg
> 
> I want to know whether CPU upgrade is needed or not. From Phenom II X4 955.



I believe your CPU should serve the purpose well alhough you will benefit if u go for FX-8xxx series..which graphic card you use?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> The wait feels like the length of commercials. I found BF3 was loading maps faster than BF4 on the same system.



This.



Maverick03 said:


> I believe your CPU should serve the purpose well alhough you will benefit if u go for FX-8xxx series..which graphic card you use?



HD5850.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

It's funny that I'm getting 100 pings in Asian Servers in BF4 becauseBF3 I get 400+ ping in Asian servers .. !!

Anyways, good for me


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anybody having stuttering, like FPS drops? I heard unparking cores works, but it does only for about 15-20 mins and then the stuttering kicks back. I've alt-tab'd outta BF4 to check the usage of BF4, and it uses all the cores and uses 80-97% of CPU. 

Halp?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ how much RAM do you have?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^4 gigs. And everything's at Med. 1440x900.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

4 gigs is less, hogs the system a lot. I experienced this in BF3 and hence upgraded the RAM to 8 gigs.. now its smooth. in BF3 if I ALT tabbed out then I would deferentially get an game crash


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> 4 gigs is less, hogs the system a lot. I experienced this in BF3 and hence upgraded the RAM to 8 gigs.. now its smooth. in BF3 if I ALT tabbed out then I would deferentially get an game crash



Nothing of the sorts. BF3 was silky smooth and still is.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

graphic card is the issue. I am playing using 5570 and the game runs fine only in low settings. Have to replace the old one soon


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

WTF? Ever since I discovered that 4GB of RAM isn't enough, the game started acting up and now Windows says it has run out of memory and also it's giving me the DX error saying that VRAM isn't enough. Everything was fine except for the stuttering before.

Did my PC came to know that I discovered? IT'S SENTIENT! *D:*


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Well i believe your problem should be solved by adding extra ram..coz yes the game takes up a lot! During gaming i have seen ram usage a little over 4gb( including everything windows,processes and game)..

@rcuber..nice game yesterday at indian server!  now i feel i like domination game mode as till now was only been able to love death matches!


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Even my CPU usage shoots to >80% while playing BF4


----------



## RCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> @rcuber..nice game yesterday at indian server!  now i feel i like domination game mode as till now was only been able to love death matches!



Added you in Battlelog . 

The problem I have seen in Indian servers is that its too one-sided everytime. Pro players stack up a team and dominate the other. Most pro Indian players I have encountered and really good but some don't have respect to fellow players, drop them a few time and the MC/BC stuff starts off in the chat. 

BTW I started playing with coms and our squad does very well with that. usually only two or three have mics but its good for telling instructions or warnings of threats.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me too... also share the links to the servers you guys join... I'll join too


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> Even my CPU usage shoots to >80% while playing BF4



Umm you might want to look into that coz thats just too high..if it only shoots upto that, then its okay..if staying there then it might be a problem!


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Added you in Battlelog .
> 
> The problem I have seen in Indian servers is that its too one-sided everytime. Pro players stack up a team and dominate the other. Most pro Indian players I have encountered and really good but some don't have respect to fellow players, drop them a few time and the MC/BC stuff starts off in the chat.
> 
> BTW I started playing with coms and our squad does very well with that. usually only two or three have mics but its good for telling instructions or warnings of threats.



Thanks buddy! Well you are right about that. There should be more to team balancing..and yes i saw that typical mc/bc stuff! I believe thats just too immature. Moreover i hardly saw anyone playing as a squad or team except a few..its just everyone running around shooting blindly!


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

This game is so damn good that even in my free time i am checking out videos by "chaBoyy". That guy makes some really good hilarious videos!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Added you in Battlelog .
> 
> The problem I have seen in Indian servers is that its too one-sided everytime. Pro players stack up a team and dominate the other. Most pro Indian players I have encountered and really good but some don't have respect to fellow players, drop them a few time and the MC/BC stuff starts off in the chat.
> 
> BTW I started playing with coms and our squad does very well with that. usually only two or three have mics but its good for telling instructions or warnings of threats.



Rcuber, Add me up bro. My battlelog id is blackhawkric. Can you please specify your play timings?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Rcuber, Add me up bro. My battlelog id is blackhawkric. Can you please specify your play timings?



added, its usually from 7-9 and then 10PM-1AM , if my squad is full then I play as infantry, if not then tanking. I avoid Floodzone. mostly we play on large maps, like transmission, resort, lancang, zavod.


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

hehe

[YOUTUBE]Nx1oW0nF7n4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> added, its usually from 7-9 and then 10PM-1AM , if my squad is full then I play as infantry, if not then tanking. I avoid Floodzone. mostly we play on large maps, like transmission, resort, lancang, zavod.



Dont tell me you watch big boss 7 from 9 to 10PM like me ..

I have the very same play time  except that i dedicate the time equally for BF4, AC4 and LOL


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

*PC Game Update Dec 9*


> We're rolling out a new PC game update starting at 11AM UTC Dec 9. We're also rolling out the new server version R15. Between 11-12AM UTC, BF4 multiplayer on PC will be unavailable.
> Dec 9 PC Game Update Notes
> -Fixed one of the most frequently occurring client crashes
> -Fixed broken collision on containers with open doors. The bug previously made grenades bounce back even though the doors were open.
> ...



*R15 Server Update*


> We're rolling out a new server update starting at 11AM UTC Dec 9. Between 11-12AM UTC, BF4 multiplayer on PC will be unavailable. At the same time, we're rolling out a new game update on PC.
> R15 Server Update Notes
> -Various server side crash fixes, including the top seen crashes on R14
> -Activated the reservedSlotsList.aggressiveJoin command that enables VIP players and server administrators directly joining full servers
> -Client patch compatibility to make servers compatible with the Dec 09 client update




_


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> *PC Game Update Dec 9*
> 
> 
> *R15 Server Update*
> ...



I just wish it fixes the crashes while connecting the game. Its so very annoying that sometimes i just cant connect to a server even after attempting like 10 times after each crash


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> I just wish it fixes the crashes while connecting the game. Its so very annoying that sometimes i just cant connect to a server even after attempting like 10 times after each crash


try joining servers with >4 free slots. I get that could not connect error only if the server is near full.


_


----------



## icebags (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

what are the typical cpu usage % of i5 (3450/3330/haswells) or 8320 during any mp session ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anyone playing with 4 gigs of RAM? Or have I become an ancient?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

every game crashed today. :/


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Game is running good for me now! No crashes! Even performance seems better than before


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> every game crashed today. :/



Hey Cuber.. good to join you for a short time yesterday. I hope I can join today too. But were you on mic with the squad in the CQ game that we played after the TDM - both Parcel storm and operation locker maps??


----------



## rayfire (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

@rakesh_ic hey, with ur 7870 do u run bf4 on ultra at 1080p?and what avg fps u get?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rayfire said:


> @rakesh_ic hey, with ur 7870 do u run bf4 on ultra at 1080p?and what avg fps u get?



I get a 60 FPS lock (V sync on) and everything on ultra.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Hey Cuber.. good to join you for a short time yesterday. I hope I can join today too. But were you on mic with the squad in the CQ game that we played after the TDM - both Parcel storm and operation locker maps??



yes.. it was me and another friend of mine. you can see who is talking by looking at the speaker icon next to the squad member name.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> yes.. it was me and another friend of mine. you can see who is talking by looking at the speaker icon next to the squad member name.



Oh thats wat i thought.. wat were u using as a communication channel ? when i use skype with my frn my games volume goes down a little.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> I get a 60 FPS lock (V sync on) and everything on ultra.



1080p?  win 8 or 7, can u post ur screenshot of ur video settings
thx


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> I get a 60 FPS lock (V sync on) and everything on ultra.



Dayum....


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Oh thats wat i thought.. wat were u using as a communication channel ? when i use skype with my frn my games volume goes down a little.



errr.. BF4 has VOIP inbuilt. just press the ALT button to speak to you squad.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Oh thats wat i thought.. wat were u using as a communication channel ? when i use skype with my frn my games volume goes down a little.


To remove that, right click the volume icon, select volume control options -> communications -> Set to do nothing


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rayfire said:


> 1080p?  win 8 or 7, can u post ur screenshot of ur video settings
> thx


Sure after going home..  I am running win 8.1 on a 1080p monitor


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Does it makes any difference having win8 or win8.1 in bf4 performance? I am having win8 and havent updated to 8.1.. Have heard that upgrading from 7 to 8 changes thing a lot but i wanted to know what about 8 to 8.1?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Does it makes any difference having win8 or win8.1 in bf4 performance? I am having win8 and havent updated to 8.1.. Have heard that upgrading from 7 to 8 changes thing a lot but i wanted to know what about 8 to 8.1?



I dint find any notable difference. Besides the game crashes itself is so annoying and it keeps you thinking always if it is your setup or the game itself is causing the problem


----------



## rayfire (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

im waiting for my 7950  so wanted to if i could record and play bf4 on ultra with 60fps


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Have the number of servers reduced or is it just me? Also i dont see any indian ones now..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Also most of the servers are empty


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, I along with old Battle Field Friends have rented a server. 

[LBF]PTFO server All welcome 1000T / Vote Map + Mode / Team BAL - Server

Favorite it, play there & have fun 

Its Actively Team Balanced (admin), 1000 ticket Conquest maps (default), NO RULES.

We have VOTING system, for 'next'  maps & game modes - Rush, Obliteration, Domination, TDM.

Team balance - we dont team balance if you're playing with friend in squad.

atm we're just testing things & were trying out T-rex Easter Egg & Megalodon.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nice... Will try it out


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, do you get the small loading "-" thingy on the top right corner when the game crashes? Or does it crash immediately to the desktop? I'm not sure if the server kicked me or the game crashed because I get no message on the Battlelog, but I get that "-" for a second and then the game quits to Battlelog.



s18000rpm said:


> atm we're just testing things & were trying out T-rex Easter Egg & Megalodon.



Megalodon is false, but the T-rex is truth.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yes it happens... it probably happens when you are kicked out


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Yes it happens... it probably happens when you are kicked out



I got kicked out once because 153ms ping was too much for the server. O) And I got the message in the Battlelog, so I think if I get kicked out I get a message.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I was kicked out too few times for not reading the rules as I was using frags and airburst gun which were not allowed... Didn't see admin's warnings and was banned for 2 hrs from the server


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

If you dont get any message then it's probably connection error. And if CTD then yeah, you know it.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yesterday noticed a sudden increase in Asian servers... Earlier when I scrolled through the server list... the list would end at some point... But yesterday the list was too huge


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Server now running at full capacity , after the new surprise 891MB update for PC.

ETA for me is 2hours  , you guys join & have fun.

If any problem, report here or PM me.

Server link: [LBF] PTFO THAI SEA server / Vote Map / Team BAL / TS3

Teamspeak server is 119.81.1.186:10010 have fun!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is there a new update?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes. 891MB, nerfs UCAV (reload time now 90s from 20s) & few other fixes.

changelog not made by DICE yet.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Seriously... Wow loading time has reduced


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm not able to see your profile at batlog - "Rockyat"

Add me in Origin/batlog. - sanW10 - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Sure I will once I reach home


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Solution for Missing China Rising expansion error even when you have it installed (registry fix)

Simple steps:


Back up your registry


Log out and fully exit Origin


Open your Registry Editor - Type in regedit in the Search Menu and press Enter


Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Wow6432Node > EA Games > Battlefield 4


Check for a folder named Xpack1 under the Battlefield 4 folder

If it exists -> Click on Xpack1, on the right pane see if there is a string named Installed. Double click on Installed string and set the Value data to True

If it does not exists -> Right-click on Battlefield 4 select New then select Key


a new folder will be created, name it Xpack1


right-click on Xpack1 > New > String Value > name this string Installed


on the right-pane, double-click on Installed, set Value Data to True 

Exit Registry Editor


Once all these steps have been completed, log in to Origin and start up Battlefield 4 and join China Rising Maps


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am dying a lot after the last patch! And the kill animation is just so bad!!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

The game is still crashing a lot... Crashes even before the round ends X(


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

So many empty servers nowadays..people are hardly playing!  ...


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yea... Very few servers are running full.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

What's the new 180MB update? Gosh, it's going at the rate of 1 update / week. !!


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ they are just giving updates. I don't think updates are even working or fixing anything.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^That update was for Multi-GPU flickering. And I had a blast as a Commander.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

What all unlocks do we get after playing as commander?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys any Bf 4 deals coming around in Christmas? Ive been waiting since for a long time but no deals ad for now .
Please guys take an effort to inform me about deals if there are any.
Thanks


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I haven't even launched the campaign once. Worth playing it ?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> I haven't even launched the campaign once. Worth playing it ?



It's not too bad... the graphics are amazing


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

you get few cool weapon unlocks like m249.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> you get few cool weapon unlocks like m249.



I thought I am happy without those freebie guns. I am already having a lot of guns to play around with. 

but wanted to unlock that shank in place of my knife.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey Guys will purchase BF4 today for 1999.It will take forever for me to download with the stupid bsnl connection, so id someone stays  in bangalore can get a backup ? Thank you


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^where were you on black friday

For backup ask Rcuber.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^where were you on black friday
> 
> For backup ask Rcuber.



bad deal for battlefield 4 digital deluxe?
Purchased it anyways
Rcuber's Profile says Banned
can someone tell me his origin ID


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is anyone able to go online on origin...m not ?


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Origin is working fine for me.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

yup yesterday I wan't able to go online...now its working fine


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Worst BF game. Dice can suck their dice. Not getting my money on any other game.


----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

imo the fault lies with EA


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yu-hoo....got 64 kills first time in BF4


----------



## rayfire (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Sad just finished downloading BF4, but cant find a single server with less than 350 ping BSNL
Some pls help me out suggest some servers

And also, which one should i run X64 or X86? im using win7 64bit
*i.imgur.com/fisQIuI.png


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Try UK, HongKong servers. They give 150ms for me. I also use BSNL


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rayfire said:


> Sad just finished downloading BF4, but cant find a single server with less than 350 ping BSNL
> Some pls help me out suggest some servers
> 
> And also, which one should i run X64 or X86? im using win7 64bit
> *i.imgur.com/fisQIuI.png



x64

x86 is 32-bit


----------



## rayfire (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Good pings, but guess what the game does not even start, stuck at initializing


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

@digit ping is pretty good in HK servers but I hardly find any player


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I deleted off BF4 a few weeks ago, my life is much better now!!!


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I deleted off BF4 a few weeks ago, my life is much better now!!!



Why did you delete dude!?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Unplayable due to bugs and teambalance , the experience is very bad. BF3 is still very enjoyable!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/pbGHFhA.png?1


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^That's what I did.  BF4 to me has become the better BF3. I have no regret buying this.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Finally bought Battlefield 4.
downloading now....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Congos kunal... let's play as a squad tonight


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

For how much BTW and from where?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am in today guys. Was out of the city for few days.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I bought it from steam trades for 22$.
& downloading game now so can't play till 8-10 days.. (24 GB)
till that BF3...


----------



## RCuber (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

redownloaded BF4 yesterday night, still 2 gigs left (CR)


----------



## Maverick03 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Performance has decreased for me since last patch! Lost some fps!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yea... Even I have noticed fps drop specially in Shanghai map


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

What.... another update of 394mb :/


----------



## SunE (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Maybe this new update fixes the no audio bug in 1st round of TDM.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Second assault launching tomorrow  .... but I guess it Will available for premium players first for 2 weeks :/


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Second assault launching tomorrow  .... but I guess it Will available for premium players first for 2 weeks :/



Yup, waiting for it.. will be rocking on Metro tomorrow


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

damn u lucky premium players 




Spoiler



well you guys have literally earned it


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> damn u lucky premium players
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Changes in your spoiler


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bought from your owner money (hard earned money) = earned it 

On topic... The bf3 maps in bf4 avatar.... do post a review when you get your hands on them 

What's your user id in origin?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Bought from your owner money (hard earned money) = earned it
> 
> On topic... The bf3 maps in bf4 avatar.... do post a review when you get your hands on them
> 
> What's your user id in origin?


blackhawkric is my origin id.

Will definetly post my initial impressions.
But I am not so happy about Noshar canal being excluded from the list. Also, expecting some levolutions on metro and other maps unlike the China Rising DLC


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yea Noshahr canal is awesome


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

And Naval strike DLC will have Titans


----------



## kunalht (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yes..
specially TDM in Noshahr canals is awesome...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Damn another 4.4gb download for the China Rising DLC :/


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Damn another 4.4gb download for the China Rising DLC :/



I got a download of 5.3GB for 2nd assault DLC. There was no such huge patches before that either.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

How is the Second Assault DLC?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Heard the sandstorm levolution in Oman is as annoying as Siege of Shanghai levolution.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Second assault dlc is awesome . The sandstorm in gulf of oman is the best thing in the dlc. The joy of sniping during sandstorm is so good. I get similar feeling like i used to get playing conquest part of africa hourbour and atacama desert from bad company 2.

Didn't bothered to play metro since 64p is clusterf**k . Now with additional grenades, it is best maps for noobs and spammers. So always join no explosive server.

For caspian border, they removed the greenish environment to give autumn like feel. Its good but i will prefer to play bf3 version at ultra setting without any fps drop, netcode issue and stuttering.

All four maps are better than base maps graphic wise . My fav weapon has returned -  GOL and small buggy is also back. But still i dont think that this dlc is worth rs 600 simply because these are just the same map with little enhancement and should be available to all bf3 and bf4 players free of charge. But this is EA we are talking. So better wait for discount or get premium @ 1.8k .


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Premium at 1.8k where?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Premium at 1.8k where?



Origin Mx . Its available for 399 $ mexican pesos which approx 1.8k. I am very confused whether to get titanfall or premium . Both are mp genre so i dont want to get both. Anyone here thinking of getting titanfall?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Heard the sandstorm levolution in Oman is as annoying as Siege of Shanghai levolution.



Absolutely no vision when the sandstorm is on. But Gulf of Oman is laggy and needs a fix

- - - Updated - - -



iittopper said:


> Origin Mx . Its available for 399 $ mexican pesos which approx 1.8k. I am very confused whether to get titanfall or premium . Both are mp genre so i dont want to get both. Anyone here thinking of getting titanfall?



Get yourself the premium asap and you wont regret it. Titanfall is a passable game. I was excited about it after E3 that I thought of skipping BF4 to get titanfall. After playing titanfall beta I felt I am just doing the same thnig again and again (read it in Vaas style) with not much of thought or skill. Its a plain non strategic mech shooter which can only offer boredom in long run


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

i have already bought China rising for 300...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

So EA Just Cancelled My Premium Membership... : battlefield_4



> Turns out (after reading the terms of service) that the code I purchased online cannot be redeemed by anyone else other than the original purchaser. If anyone else redeems the code EA has the right to cancel the "Entitlement". *I also broke another section of the agreement which says the code must be redeemed in the country it was purchased in*. I'm assuming because the code was cheap it was from another country.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't try to cheat EA out of the only game they're good at playing. They have dedicated resources to find anyone who is attempting "fraud".



- - - Updated - - -

*Battlefield 4 half price!*
*www.origin.com/en-au/store/deals/sale/battlefield-blowout 

PC Download
Rs.1,749.50


*Battlefield 3™ Premium Edition & Premium both (PC Download) at Rs.999.50 *


----------



## icebags (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

thinking of getting bf4 during this 50% sale.

what is current mp experience with this game ? bugs/crashes/lags/glitches etc. i need to know this, i would better wait for a stable gaming experience than hurrying into it.

should i go for deluxe ed, that comes with china rising + 3 battlepacks ?

- - - Updated - - -

^ any feedback ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ take regular version, buy SA from the money saved. I didnt like china rising . also battlepacks are crap and don't fall for it.


----------



## icebags (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

o ..... and what about gaming experience ? crashes, bugs ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> o ..... and what about gaming experience ? crashes, bugs ?



I had uninstalled the game two months ago as it was very unstable and unplayable. then I reinstalled it 2 week ago , it was very stable , and didn't crash at all. netcode issues is still there.


----------



## icebags (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

what kind of netcode issues ? explain pls, comparing to bf3.

i think i wanted to try air superiority, is there air superiority in base game ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Netcode is like hit registration , lag , getting killed after I cross a wall etc etc. I haven't tried Air Superiority, its available in CR.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

downloaded battlefield 4.
but when i click on join server it stucks at joining server in battlelog.
nothing happen after that. 
any solution?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ try updating the plugin and try using chrome. also restart PC


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> downloaded battlefield 4.
> but when i click on join server it stucks at joining server in battlelog.
> nothing happen after that.
> any solution?



Check if you have downloaded the browser plugins and punkbuster is updated


----------



## kunalht (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

tried everything.
still not working.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> tried everything.
> still not working.



Did u check punkbuster too ??

And did u try it in Chrome browser?


----------



## kunalht (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes i re-installed it from battlefield 4 folder


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> yes i re-installed it from battlefield 4 folder



Hope you have added BF4 to punkbuster after installing it  and then check for updates


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Verify your game.


----------



## DigitalDude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> tried everything.
> still not working.


try this Battlefield 4 Ports - Answer HQ



_


----------



## kunalht (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

ya 
finally worked
Thanks!!


----------



## icebags (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Netcode is like hit registration , lag , getting killed after I cross a wall etc etc. I haven't tried Air Superiority, its available in CR.



thanks for the help, i bought the plain base version. but before even payment confirmation i received sms from bank that rs50 was spent at origin. whats that ?  considering that it was 1800..... 

i really hate using credit cards at international sites.


----------



## SunE (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I've been trying to order it since this evening and I haven't been successful in doing so. I've tried it thrice. I've been charged Rs 50 each time ( total 150 bucks charged for apparently no reason). I'm using my dad's credit card ( hdfc bank Visa). I tried both my name and my dad's name in the billing info but it didn't work. Please tell me why was I charged the money and what on earth am I doing wrong. I really want to purchase but can't risk losing another 50 rs


----------



## SunE (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ohh forgot to mention that I always keep getting error code 10048


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> thanks for the help, i bought the plain base version. but before even payment confirmation i received sms from bank that rs50 was spent at origin. whats that ?  considering that it was 1800.....
> 
> i really hate using credit cards at international sites.





SunE said:


> I've been trying to order it since this evening and I haven't been successful in doing so. I've tried it thrice. I've been charged Rs 50 each time ( total 150 bucks charged for apparently no reason). I'm using my dad's credit card ( hdfc bank Visa). I tried both my name and my dad's name in the billing info but it didn't work. Please tell me why was I charged the money and what on earth am I doing wrong. I really want to purchase but can't risk losing another 50 rs



Online stores like Apple Store, Google Play Store, pay pal  etc etc charge a credit card for say $1 to verify if its a valid credit card. Some sites require you to put in a code which gets in your bank statement for that transaction to verify that you have provided a valid CC. the amount will be put back into the CC once they receive confirmation or after a few days.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Game is working now.
But there are many lags and in indian servers ping goes from 30 to 999 and then back to 30.
& starting game takes long time.
Is it a good idea to install game in external HDD(USB 3.0)?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> Game is working now.
> But there are many lags and in indian servers ping goes from 30 to 999 and then back to 30.
> & starting game takes long time.
> Is it a good idea to install game in external HDD(USB 3.0)?



Skip playing in Indian Servers.Choose SG/MY servers. they are more stable. 

Dont install BF4 in External HDD, people buy SSD so that they can get into the game faster.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes but i have laptop.
so cant use SSD.


----------



## SunE (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Online stores like Apple Store, Google Play Store, pay pal  etc etc charge a credit card for say $1 to verify if its a valid credit card. Some sites require you to put in a code which gets in your bank statement for that transaction to verify that you have provided a valid CC. the amount will be put back into the CC once they receive confirmation or after a few days.



Ok fine I'll get the 150 Rs back. But I really want to buy the game. Please tell me the procedure to buy it as I'm unable to do so.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

check with Origin Support.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is there a TDF Platoon in BF4 Like BF3, If not someone with premium should make it .

P.S. I got BF4 ....... For Free


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

an *ahem* version??    

Shiva


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. I got BF4 ....... For Free



FU.. Just saw your battlefeed ..

- - - Updated - - -



shivakanth.sujit said:


> an *ahem* version??
> 
> Shiva



legal version..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> an *ahem* version??
> 
> Shiva



What would I do with an *ahem* version ... play sp  ?

@RCuber what about the clan  ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ platoon has started ...

oops its not digit platoon ..


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. I got BF4 ....... For Free



how ???


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> how ???



There was a free giveaway in a forum ... I took part in it and won the key the OP of that Thread had many keys from the AMD Promtion of BF4. Now where I was lucky is that The day that thread was made I randomly searched for Battlefield 4 Giveaway in google and set time to less than 24 hours and it was displayed as the first result itself .

OP gave me AMD code , registered at amd website it asked me entered the code and got the Origin BF4 key ... 

Here is the link : Battlefield 4 giveaway!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

awesome!!!!


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Congrats man.. Awesome giveaway.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

@rajat: Honestly, I'm jelly. Hell, who wouldn't be? 

Anyway, welcome to BF4. It's surely a great game.

- - - Updated - - -

F*cking hell! DLCs are now 1k?! F*CK!


----------



## kunalht (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

oh no.
China rising at 1k.....


----------



## iittopper (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Another Lame way to force people to buy premium membership .


----------



## icebags (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

ea understands, whatever they do, people are addicted. 

ok, my bf4 is ready. pls suggest some fast scoring constant action infantry maps like metro.....


----------



## iittopper (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> ea understands, whatever they do, people are addicted.
> 
> ok, my bf4 is ready. pls suggest some fast scoring constant action infantry maps like metro.....



Get grenade shortcut bundle from origin ( free ) , start 64p Operation locker server . Choose RGO impact grenade , close your eyes , and rape the G key of your keyboard


----------



## icebags (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

 u just read my mind, i took the grande shortcut and going to load support stuff.  

meh i just love linear maps, pure entertainment and totally refreshing after a days work.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> ea understands, whatever they do, people are addicted.
> 
> ok, my bf4 is ready. pls suggest some fast scoring constant action infantry maps like metro.....



That isn't how you play Battlefield. :< 

Play true BF mode, Conquest. Experience vast battlefield to play Battlefield. Rush and TDM are things that made BF go mainstream.


----------



## icebags (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ r u kidding, jumping into corners and starting spitfire is what i do most of the time . 

anyways, game isn't working, it's showing nvidia driver is outdated and the stopping responding. i guess i will have to update driver. any more ideas ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif


----------



## kunalht (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

play domination or TDM on operation locker and dawnbreaker.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> That isn't how you play Battlefield. :<
> 
> Play true BF mode, Conquest. Experience vast battlefield to play Battlefield. Rush and TDM are things that made BF go mainstream.



I have played only BF3 , but yeah you are right the true fun of battlefield is in Conquest ... I like all the maps (Including metro which many times turns into a grenade/rpg/m320 fest)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

So... err... Origin Mehico will now be Origin US? So buy-it-for-less trick no more? :<


----------



## iittopper (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Most probably . Actually i am pretty sure mexicans will have same fate as us . The change will take place on 28th march, so if anyone want titanfall,now is the time.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I feel dirty if I buy an expansion pack for 1k. But then again, Naval Strike's looking kickarse.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Naval Strike trailer released?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

DLC for 1k? its Rs.599.

Cuber y u not play BF4, its much more stable now, especially rubberbanding almost gone.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> DLC for 1k? its Rs.599.
> 
> Cuber y u not play BF4, its much more stable now, especially rubberbanding almost gone.



Will do, but I am very busy with work. I got some time only yesterday so played one round. 

BTW I saw two real tanks being transported on a trucks in Nice Road today. I almost got tears in my eyes. My guess is that it was some variant of T-90(India uses T-90), top was covered in cloth, rear and wheels was visible. it was such a moment that all those tanking round we used to play just flashed in front of me. The experience was just terrific, and I didn't even see the full tank  

I Should get a tank. <Insert picture of paper reading cat here>

Thank you DICE!!


----------



## iittopper (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> DLC for 1k? its Rs.599.


Wasn't the dlc price hiked to 1k? I checket it few days back and saw both china rising and second assault for 999


----------



## icebags (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Will do, but I am very busy with work. I got some time only yesterday so played one round.
> 
> BTW I saw two real tanks being transported on a trucks in Nice Road today. I almost got tears in my eyes. My guess is that it was some variant of T-90(India uses T-90), top was covered in cloth, rear and wheels was visible. it was such a moment that all those tanking round we used to play just flashed in front of me. The experience was just terrific, and I didn't even see the full tank
> 
> ...



wow, u should have taken some time and drooled over it while putting the head out of car window.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Choose RGO impact grenade , close your eyes , and rape the G key of your keyboard



are RGO grenades better than v40 mini ??

- - - Updated - - -



kunalht said:


> oh no.
> China rising at 1k.....



thank god i got it fro 350 Rs


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Wasn't the dlc price hiked to 1k? I checket it few days back and saw both china rising and second assault for 999



:O 
didnt know they hiked the cost.

on what basis EA hiked the price? Is the game setting sales record or are people 'enjoying' the game? 

I was thinking of getting 'Naval Strike DLC', but the way 'Second assault' DLC is doing right now - 2 or 3 servers hosting it, NOPE!

Since its Dice, they are going to break the game even more with the new DLC, then they'll release another patch to patch the patch


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> wow, u should have taken some time and drooled over it while putting the head out of car window.



I was doing 120-140 Km/h man .. was late for a meeting.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Man, NICE roads are susceptible for accidents. Just sayin'.

But yeah, dem tanks are huge, I've seen some just like in your scenario.

- - - Updated - - -



s18000rpm said:


> :O
> didnt know they hiked the cost.
> 
> on what basis EA hiked the price? Is the game setting sales record or are people 'enjoying' the game?



To match $15 price tag.



s18000rpm said:


> I was thinking of getting 'Naval Strike DLC', but the way 'Second assault' DLC is doing right now - 2 or 3 servers hosting it, NOPE!
> 
> Since its Dice, they are going to break the game even more with the new DLC, then they'll release another patch to patch the patch



Main reason is because people have already played the **** outta Metro and Firestorm in BF3. Time gap b/w BF3 and BF4 isn't big like what B2K was for BF3 and many didn't feel the need to buy SA. Moreover some feel BF3's better than BF4. IMO, BF4 IS an improvement, gun handling and minor things have improved. 

I'm sure there's gonna be more NS servers than SA. Look at China Rising, there're many CR-only servers, let alone mixed servers. Also, NS has Titan mode. People be flockin'.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> :O
> 
> I was thinking of getting 'Naval Strike DLC', but the way 'Second assault' DLC is doing right now - 2 or 3 servers hosting it, NOPE!


What happened ? Anyway I got bored of this shitty game.

Only if they included Noshar Canals.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I was doing 120-140 Km/h man .. was late for a meeting.



You were on a Highway right ? RIGHT ??


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> You were on a Highway right ? RIGHT ??



Toll Way.


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

ain't got no time for rules : D


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is this game worth getting? Hope the major bugs have been fixed. Hate it when EA keeps pushing DLC after DLC.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ I am loving it !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Play a few round, no crashes, but sometime there is no hit detection at all. :/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> What happened ? Anyway I got bored of this shitty game.
> 
> Only if they included Noshar Canals.



Shitty? Man you old. :>



RCuber said:


> Play a few round, no crashes, but sometime there is no hit detection at all. :/



That's classic Frostbite error.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> What happened ? Anyway I got bored of this shitty game.
> 
> Only if they included Noshar Canals.



its just like BF3 dlc scene, people play them for a month & then even server stop hosting them. At least they could have released BF3 map (second assault) at this year end, so BF3 could look like its a 'old' game.

Yesterday was fooling around with soflam & JAV, none of JAV registered a hit :\
sometimes multiple hit on heli from tank doesn't register.

This game has definitely ruined BF brand name, I'm not going to buy BF5, which would be obviously BF3 versrion 3, v2 being BF4 

I should have waited to buy this game @ 2k


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Shitty? Man you old. :>



Yeah, getting more selective with where I allot my time as I grow more old. BF4 is not one of those games. Pretty much broken POS.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey is there a TDF platoon in BF4 ?


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^some premium player needs to create one, i think.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I think anyone can create one...


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^then u should create one and invite us in .


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Suggest a name


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

How about TDF Soldiers or just TDF??


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Alright people I have created with the name 'TDF Mavericks'...I don't know who all play BF4 here but I'll invite all I know


----------



## RCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ RCuber


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Here are all in my frnds list...whoever is tdf mark it here in the list and i'll send a invite 

Kartikoli
Aaruni_k96
Anmol4all
Asifdking
Avinandan012
Bizhat
Dragon_aod
Dvjex
Gta0gagan
IndianRambo
Killeramju
Maverick389


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ RCuber



Invited


----------



## Maverick03 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Alright people I have created with the name 'TDF Mavericks'...I don't know who all play BF4 here but I'll invite all I know



Yayy it has my ID in the name!!


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

lets the tag be TDFi as before ?
i thought TDF Gollems would be a good name.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'll update the tag


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bf4 guys apply for platoon or write down your ids here


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Gunslinger_Geek

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Yeah, getting more selective with where I allot my time as I grow more old. BF4 is not one of those games. Pretty much broken POS.



You old as in you having BF4's "bad" impression, not your age. lol

Game's pretty kickarse now. Making me wanna buy Premium but I'll wait for BF5 & it's Premium. No, I'd rather wait for next Bad Company.


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

add xPinEAppLeJuicEx to platoon pls.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ man I don't know how to add users...can you try applying?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Platoon can be created only by Premium members, not like in BF3.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I already created one and 5 members already added


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

and i dont know how to search a platoon to apply for .........


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

dayum, BF4 has become so much better.. enjoying the rounds!! I think I am getting my skills back


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am not skilled enough...I have tough time trying to get headshots and in the process I'm the first one to die  Any tips


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> I am not skilled enough...I have tough time trying to get headshots and in the process I'm the first one to die  Any tips



Play TDM and Domination, fast paced game makes your reflexes much faster. 
and don't try to snipe from home base or long distance. it requires skills and practice and some training. start sniping from 100 - 150 mtrs and go further. choose and stick to only one scope. dont switch between scopes. I use 1x/4x for short range, and only 8x for Long range. I don't bother engaging targets over 500 mtrs as its out of current PTFO range


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm not that bad in medium range combat.... It's just in close quarters my aim points at the body rather than the head... this way the opponent gets time to kill me


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> I'm not that bad in medium range combat.... It's just in close quarters my aim points at the body rather than the head... this way the opponent gets time to kill me



heh.. for CQ you cannot zoom in the scope like long range.. it always happens, use laser sight and pray you get a good body shot. then use secondary weapon to finish off the enemy.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

The sniping in bf4 feels different to bf3 , I was getting very good at sniping in bf3 , was getting 600m shots with ease ... 765 being the highest (it was pure luck though).


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I don't use laser sight much as it gives away your position...well will have to try aiming at head next time I play


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> I don't use laser sight much as it gives away your position...well will have to try aiming at head next time I play



Camper


----------



## icebags (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> I'm not that bad in medium range combat.... It's just in close quarters my aim points at the body rather than the head... this way the opponent gets time to kill me



what gun u use for CQ ?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Camper



Well you can say that.... But I don't do that always


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> what gun u use for CQ ?



I use the default carbine AC-Q when using the Engineer class else I us the QB Lmg in the Support class


----------



## icebags (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ did u check gun effect with different distances on some wall ? see which gun u re more comfy with to empty up the magazine into a single point, at a single go ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

SanW10 - Battlelog
Reached *Rank 100*, my biggest milestone in MP gaming 

& number 2 tanker in B'lore


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> SanW10 - Battlelog
> Reached *Rank 100*, my biggest milestone in MP gaming
> 
> & number 2 tanker in B'lore



meh.. if I was playing then you would have reached that level ages ago!! 

and #1 is veg?   

EDIT: lolz Veg is top tanker in India


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> meh.. if I was playing then you would have reached that level ages ago!!
> 
> and #1 is veg?
> 
> EDIT: lolz Veg is top tanker in India


February XP & battle packs (xp boosts) helped a lot 

sunny is #1 tanker in world - Battlelog / Log in


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> February XP & battle packs (xp boosts) helped a lot
> 
> sunny is #1 tanker in world - Battlelog / Log in



DAFAQ!!! nice to know I play with top tankers


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Here are all in my frnds list...whoever is tdf mark it here in the list and i'll send a invite
> 
> Kartikoli
> Aaruni_k96
> ...


i think i m obviously in tdf...........

- - - Updated - - -

but i dnt hav bf4 only bf3 i hav.............


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> DAFAQ!!! nice to know I play with top tankers


being a gunner for sunny's tank makes me dizzy. 


_


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Who is sunny... Wicked sunny.... Chura lega Rani....  I mean who is sunny ???


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Who is sunny... Wicked sunny.... Chura lega Rani....  I mean who is sunny ???


he is a bf4 pro in malaysia   or singapore?? cuber??




_


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> he is a bf4 pro in malaysia   or singapore?? cuber??



you mean Rcuber ???


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> you mean Rcuber ???


asking him for exact answer.


_


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

which sunny exactly ? tornado sunny ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> he is a bf4 pro in malaysia   or singapore?? cuber??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





icebags said:


> which sunny exactly ? tornado sunny ?



This guy Sunny is a pro tanker from Thailand, not a TDF forum member. there are couple of us who only play with tanks as a squad. 
There is one more tanker called Praaq, he is from Malaysia, he doesn't play much in BF4, but in top 50 in BF3. 
And another BF4 tanker called Vegeta he is also from Bangalore and currently Top Indian tanker. 

Currently I team up with Vegeta & S18 and give support as a gunner and mechanic. often we exchange verbal abuse and curses  but basically good squad mates and friends  

There there is Hasw3ll who plays with us. he tries hard, but gives us a good comic relief while playing with his stunts. 

@S18K: remember that jeep exploding after hitting a rock? that was Hasw3ll. 

so it is a good experience playing with these guys.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

vegeta u mean arjit?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> @S18K: remember that *jeep exploding after hitting a rock*? that was Hasw3ll.
> 
> so it is a good experience playing with these guys.



lolololol, that was really funny moment.

yeah, not only do we have a lot of fun, but with the team work we always have a good game (gg), most of the times the rounds are really close.

I'm using [tdf] tag (platoon), but always playing as lone tdf'r :\, or at max with RCuber on weekends. You need to pay with 4 platoon members at same server to 'have' a stat for the platoon.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

okay lets squad up tonight !!!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

What time are you guys planning to play?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Me and S18 currently playing..


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Gimme ur ids


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, mesa sorry. I gave what EA conned us for. Premium. I bought that.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, mesa sorry. I gave what EA conned us for. Premium. I bought that.


Err what? you bought premium?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Yeah, that's what I did.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I got premium too. I dint buy it for BF3 when it released, but i thought BF4 was to my liking and so went for it straight away


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

F**king summer heating my PC up. Can't game for 2 hours without my CPU touching 68. >:\ 

Spent the money on Premium instead, and I'm not regretting. But this trend is bad isn't it? Paying like 6k for a game? Which will be stomped by it's sequel the next year. Damn.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> F**king summer heating my PC up. Can't game for 2 hours without my CPU touching 68. >:\
> 
> Spent the money on Premium instead, and I'm not regretting. But this trend is bad isn't it? Paying like 6k for a game? Which will be stomped by it's sequel the next year. Damn.


don't worry, rupee will strengthen against the dollar by around 30% in the next year 


_


----------



## icebags (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ u'r right, he should have bought the prem service next year at much cheaper price (with 50% offer)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> F**king summer heating my PC up. Can't game for 2 hours without my *CPU touching 68*. >:\


hah noob!

my *laptop* reaches 98 & 86 degrees, CPU & GPU 

since 2011


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> F**king summer heating my PC up. Can't game for 2 hours without my CPU touching 68. >:\
> 
> Spent the money on Premium instead, and I'm not regretting. But this trend is bad isn't it? Paying like 6k for a game? Which will be stomped by it's sequel the next year. Damn.



68 is okay man considering the climate . You should worry if it cross 85+ . Mine easily get 70+ while gaming during hot summer . 

Personally , No game no matter how good it is deserve 6k , Better get 6 game for 1k each . And bf4 is not extra ordinary , its a decent Fps Mp mainstream game . There are other bunch of good fps mp game which people neglect or dont play just because its unpopular - Red orchestra rising storm , Planetside 2 , etc and some more which i am not aware of . Not to mention DLC map server population just deaccelerate rapidly after 2-3 month .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> 68 is okay man considering the climate . You should worry if it cross 85+ . Mine easily get 70+ while gaming during hot summer .
> 
> Personally , No game no matter how good it is deserve 6k , Better get 6 game for 1k each . And bf4 is not extra ordinary , its a decent Fps Mp mainstream game . There are other bunch of good fps mp game which people neglect or dont play just because its unpopular - Red orchestra rising storm , Planetside 2 , etc and some more which i am not aware of . Not to mention DLC map server population just deaccelerate rapidly after 2-3 month .



What BF4 brings out as a gameplay, none of the other games you mentioned can do. So yeah, being the most realistic FPS, BF4 sold like hot cakes. Coming to the 6K spent, its for the entire package. a premium package which brings you premium events, weapons and the DLC's. The depreciating DLC server population doesnt apply to BF4 simply because there are multiple servers that offer base game maps to all the maps that are part of the newest DLC's in map rotations and believe they are all over crowded. So for a player playing will always get the variety he is looking for which in a way is refreshing.


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> What BF4 brings out as a gameplay, none of the other games you mentioned can do. So yeah, *being the most realistic FPS*, BF4 sold like hot cakes. Coming to the 6K spent, its for the entire package. a premium package which brings you premium events, weapons and the DLC's. The depreciating DLC server population doesnt apply to BF4 simply because there are multiple servers that offer base game maps to all the maps that are part of the newest DLC's in map rotations and believe they are all over crowded. So for a player playing will always get the variety he is looking for which in a way is refreshing.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



snap said:


>



+1 , I do love Battlefield, but cant say its most realistic. also it did sell like hot cake but the err "Bugs", I can confirm that the game is very stable now, apart from kill cam bug and some netcode issue. 

Being said that I can say Battlefield 3 is really enjoyable FPS, specially if you are playing with a full squad of friends. I have played many games, but I could return to none(except Commandos series).


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> +1 , I do love Battlefield, but cant say its most realistic. also it did sell like hot cake but the err "Bugs", I can confirm that the game is very stable now, apart from kill cam bug and some netcode issue.



I chose the word most realistic but forgot to include "among the lot of FPS games" after it 

Having a preordered copy, I know the game breaking "bugs" the release had. The netcode issues are still annoying. There are these rubberbanding creeping in at times in some of the maps that gives away the fun part. Infact, I dint expect any better from EA after buying the games like BF BC2, BF3 (to an extent) and Simcity 2013 all on launch.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

lets be honest reality is boring and brutal. not much fun in it  games can be authentic only to the extant of having lots of fun 



_


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> lets be honest reality is boring and brutal. not much fun in it  games can be authentic only to the extant of having lots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> _



Like jumping driving around the jeep trying the Jihad a tank 

EDIT: BTW i'm preferring to play as Infantry rather than tanker. i'm just enjoying that a bit now


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Like jumping driving around the jeep trying the Jihad a tank
> 
> EDIT: BTW i'm preferring to play as Infantry rather than tanker. i'm just enjoying that a bit now



I have always been an infantry and love that much than being in a tank with tracking devices and range shooting.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

realistic army game is Arma3.

everything about BF3 & 4 is superb except the *performance issues* & balancing.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Like jumping driving around the jeep trying the Jihad a tank


i'm sure 72 x 10^6 virigins are waiting for me 




s18000rpm said:


> realistic army game is Arma3.


I spent several hours learning how to fire, move etc  it is fun with a group of people over voice comms else forget it.



_


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Why there is no night map yet ? Waiting for a good one like tehran highway or death valley.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Why there is no night map yet ? Waiting for a *good one like tehran highway* or death valley.



Tehran highway was declared the least played map in BF3 , yes people played it but not many.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Why there is no night map yet ? Waiting for a good one like tehran highway or death valley.



Dawnbreaker takes place at night. And the sandstorm effect in Gulf of Oman is pretty kickarse. Metro still sucks and Caspian & Firestorm are great. 

And BF4 being realistic? It kinda is. The proning, crouching, standing are all pretty realistic and the gun handling too. Sprinting? lelz. Also HC mode makes it even more realistic but frustrates the f*** outta me. So less realistic is fun and less troublesome on my blood pressure. 

EDIT: This does NOT hold good for racing games. kthxbai.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am facing new problem.
Everytime when server change map, my game crash & something went wrong error in battlelog. 
I am using Catalyst Software Suite 13.12 . Should i update it to 14.3 Beta ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> I am facing new problem.
> Everytime when server change map, my game crash & something went wrong error in battlelog.
> I am using Catalyst Software Suite 13.12 . Should i update it to 14.3 Beta ?



Stop asking ... and do it .


----------



## iittopper (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Any one who has 8 gb ram can test bf4 performance by removing 4 gb ram and see if stuttering start ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Any one who has 8 gb ram can test bf4 performance by removing 4 gb ram and see if stuttering start ?



I think it will start at 4GB ... My RAM usage goes as high as 6.5 gb (whole system) with BF4 at around 2.6gb alone , I am on Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit .


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Still problem.
Crash everytime when map changes.
Any solution?


----------



## icebags (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

new patch update : seems most of the people started to run around waving g36c, with heavy barrel sometimes. 



iittopper said:


> Any one who has 8 gb ram can test bf4 performance by removing 4 gb ram and see if stuttering start ?



i think, its time for 8gb update. 4gb will bottleneck the game someway for sure.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^about the g36c, that was an April fools joke gone surprisingly good. (look at levelcap on YouTube).


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> Still problem.
> Crash everytime when map changes.
> Any solution?



Did you try the game repair from origin ?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Did you try the game repair from origin ?



Yes.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> Yes.



you tried this ? 

Following the February 25th Battlefield 4 patch, my game crashes when trying to load a map
If you've been experiencing a crash when trying to load maps following the February 25th Battlefield 4 update, you likely need to make a simple edit to a configuration file to get back into the game.

Open up a Windows Explorer folder and navigate to C:\Program Files(x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4, and find a file called user.cfg and open it with Notepad.
Note if you do not have this file, you will be unable to perform this workaround.

Find and delete the line that reads UI.DrawEnable, then save and close your config and start your game and you should no longer be experiencing this crash.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> you tried this ?
> 
> Following the February 25th Battlefield 4 patch, my game crashes when trying to load a map
> If you've been experiencing a crash when trying to load maps following the February 25th Battlefield 4 update, you likely need to make a simple edit to a configuration file to get back into the game.
> ...



There is no user.cfg file


----------



## iittopper (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> Yes.



Updated punkbuster ? Delete user file in bf4 folder ?



icebags said:


> i think, its time for 8gb update. 4gb will bottleneck the game someway for sure.



Yes , thats what i am thinking .


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Updated punkbuster ? Delete user file in bf4 folder ?



Yes punkbuster updated & no user file in my Battlefield folder.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> Yes punkbuster updated & no user file in my Battlefield folder.



How much RAM do you have?


----------



## kunalht (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> How much RAM do you have?



4 GB Ram


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

This looks like known issue, check with "EA Support"

Also try running 32 bit / 64 bit executable separately and check.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> Yes punkbuster updated & no user file in my Battlefield folder.



If its a software issue I am 80% sure that it is a punkbuster problem . Many people face crashing during map change . Can you try manually updating punkbuster files ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> There is no user.cfg file



Create one and paste this: 



Spoiler



RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 3 

RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 1 

RenderDevice.VsyncEnable 1 

WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0 

WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0 

WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0 

WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0 

WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0 

WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0



Make sure you set it to read-only.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]V-WladmrdNQ[/YOUTUBE]

MEGALODON FOUND! Battlefield 4 Giant Shark Easter Egg! - YouTube


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I hope DICE keep doing these awesome arse Easter eggs. Man that thing is huge, I was really surprised. That Yeti Easter egg is so good, makes you go "WHAAA", who would've guessed. Great job by those guys and DICE too. Hope the next BF has more Easter eggs and less bugs. 



Personally, BF4 isn't that bug ridden to me. Maybe I'm lucky or something. This game's worth it and EA knows how to play.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Well its not buggy at all now. With dozens patches released , crashing, freezing and other game breaking bug is solven although ruber banding is still there.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

That's the new bug with the new update. Classic DICE. Lols.


----------



## Maverick03 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys this question goes out to nvidia users! What drivers are you using? I want to find out which one offers best performance in bf4.. Recently released 337.50 isn't really what they say it is.


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

bugs tend to get buried under the piles of patches applied and reapplied.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> bugs tend to get buried under the piles of patches applied and reapplied.


I have put this in my office desk  
*i.imgur.com/HTisMpC.jpg


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

after introducing the old cannon, why they dont introduce these :


----------



## RCuber (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. BF4 50% off.. ₹ 1749.50


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Take mine.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me if anyone is still playing.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> Add me if anyone is still playing.



everyone is still playing


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

we haven't played as a platoon....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> we haven't played as a platoon....



yes ... We should do that sometime .


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

just wondering all who play online whats you're internet speeds are


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



HE-MAN said:


> just wondering all who play online whats you're internet speeds are



I play online ... bandwidth 512 kbps up and down .  The ping of your internet matters more than bandwidth when playing online , so a 512 kbps connection is more than enough if you get decent pings .


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lel' I am playing on a 256kbps connection....


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

so what happens when a big update is pushed by the developer you sit and wait for hours for the download to complete on a 512kbps connection


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



HE-MAN said:


> so what happens when a big update is pushed by the developer you sit and wait for hours for the download to complete on a 512kbps connection



I play Skyrim .


----------



## icebags (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

rajat, bring mic next time,


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

guys lets decide a date to play as platoon...we have a 0 score


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> rajat, bring mic next time,



Still have to buy a headphone+mic .

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> guys lets decide a date to play as platoon...we have a 0 score



Honestly ! When do you guys even play , pineapplejuice and myself were playing last night . I play every night (mostly) 9-12 .


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

me too 9-12....


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> Honestly ! When do you guys even play , pineapplejuice and myself were playing last night . I play every night (mostly) 9-12 .



I play most after 10:30 PM. first a round of Canals TDM and then to BF4 .. you only play in Banana Republic


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bought the game when it was 28 SGD on a recent discount sale. Play at around 10-11 P.M IST, Conquest Mainly. Not sure if Cross Server play is possible or is a good idea, mainly find SGP/CHN/AUS servers at 50-100 pings.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have a small platoon with 4 of us play regularly coordinating with each other. I am in hunt for that 5th member for my platoon and the squad. 

Some of you might have seen us playing with the tag name as "CRIB"


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I play most after 10:30 PM. first a round of Canals TDM and then to BF4 .. you only play in Banana Republic



Well it has most of the maps in Conquest mode with 1000+ tickets , so I play there , I played in Banana Republic server in BF3 too .


----------



## Maverick03 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol mine is the saddest story..if i find time from job and studies i play on weekends during night and moreover due to recent location change have to play it on 3G which just sucks big time! Miss my 15Mbps broadband!


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I've never played BF3 or any AAA shooter MP before. Started with BF4 out of nothing. Must admit the MP is fking tough. On a good day i get at most 20 kills/29 deaths, in conquest. Helis and fighter jets are yet to show me some love. People have moved ahead much, guess am late.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

all the members search for 'TDF Mavericks' platoon and join....


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^how to find the servers?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam_738844 said:


> I've never played BF3 or any AAA shooter MP before. Started with BF4 out of nothing. Must admit the MP is fking tough. On a good day i get at most 20 kills/29 deaths, in conquest. Helis and fighter jets are yet to show me some love. People have moved ahead much, guess am late.


Keep playing and you will get the trick.


----------



## icebags (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^how to find the servers?



visit the platoon page anytime, then click server tab of platoon page. It will show u which member playing where, then just join.....


----------



## icebags (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]YbCbaLmx1ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Now only 2 players are required to be in same server to earn platoon score . Our platoon has 1816 pts


----------



## Maverick03 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol..Have been waiting for this since long!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Posting after a while @TDF 

I hope I'm not the only noob here  

Battlelog profile link : - *pratyush997*


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

noob here. No body joins my platoon  iitopper is there in my friendlist. My Battlelog ID : *LAWANORDER738844* I play daily at around 11.30-1.00 P.M Jakarta time which is 10-11.30 IST . My rank : 14.


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Well, another noob here, add me too id: pasapa007   , level 26


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Tell us what time do u usually play. Which Maps or Matches do you prefer, which servers do you look for and get less than 100ms pings. ITs important to know because the game experience changes drastically in cross country squads in the same map.


----------



## Maverick03 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



pratyush997 said:


> Posting after a while @TDF
> 
> I hope I'm not the only noob here
> 
> Battlelog profile link : - *pratyush997*



Hey are you the same pratyush from sammy thread?


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam_738844 said:


> Tell us what time do u usually play. Which Maps or Matches do you prefer, which servers do you look for and get less than 100ms pings. ITs important to know because the game experience changes drastically in cross country squads in the same map.






i play at times which i can play , it is not consistent, but it is usually from 7 to 11 pm ist.. I usually play on Singapore, Thailand, china, hongkong servers where i usually have 70-110 ms ping.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Praise the sun, we play in the same set of servers then


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Pretty sure everyone in tdf plays in these servers


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Its been couple of weeks that I played BF4. Thanks to my occupancy on watching series and non stop LOL 

But I will start BF4 again from today. The reason is I am gonna get my Sapphire R9 290 tri-x today


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

WOooo... congrats on the purchase,  you zeroed on the sapphire then


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam_738844 said:


> WOooo... congrats on the purchase,  you zeroed on the sapphire then



Yup I did.. Started looking at 770 and ended up going for 290


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

guys join tdf platoon too....lets play as a platoon. Add me too on origin...my id is in my siggy


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I got a platoon for myself and has 4 of us playing as a squad now with the skype on for communication 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] - I remember playing against you in some games and I pointed you out to my platoon  

BTW my platoon tag is CRIB


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> guys join tdf platoon too....lets play as a platoon. Add me too on origin...my id is in my siggy



Can you recruit me in TDF platoon? ID : *LAWANORDER738844* Send me an invite please.


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

will do that tonight


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Solid Copy. Now i will grab my LMG and flood the floor with ammo boxes


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam_738844 said:


> Solid Copy. Now i will grab my LMG and flood the floor with ammo boxes



Beware, CRIB will be back online from today


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Confusion: which platoon to join? TDF or CRIB? Can any player be active in two platoons simultaneously? Cant we make one big-a$$ platoon and everyone joins?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam_738844 said:


> Confusion: which platoon to join? TDF or CRIB? Can any player be active in two platoons simultaneously? Cant we make one big-a$$ platoon and everyone joins?



You can be in mutiple platoons I guess.. 

And as far as CRIB goes, we 4 plan and join togather and play as a squad. So we might not be on regularly as lot depends on us reaching home in time etc. But when we play, we plya from 8 to 12 PM.


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] - I remember playing against you in some games and I pointed you out to my platoon
> 
> BTW my platoon tag is CRIB



Good!!! will tag along. need a good platoon to play with. I can hardly play in a platoon these days. Will get back to gaming from tonight  . 

if not already added add me to your friends list. 

Gamertag: RCuber


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Good!!! will tag along. need a good platoon to play with. I can hardly play in a platoon these days. Will get back to gaming from tonight  .
> 
> if not already added add me to your friends list.
> 
> Gamertag: RCuber



I have applied to your platoon. Please accept.

- - - Updated - - -

are kahan ho re tumloga?


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW guys ping me your ID's here after sending requests, I usually don't accept requests if I don't know them


----------



## sam_738844 (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> BTW guys ping me your ID's here after sending requests, I usually don't accept requests if I don't know them




well Yesterday night I waited till 2.00 P.M here (12.30 in IST), already sent friend request to Pratyush, Pasapa and rockyat...but unfortunately none of them showed up.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Good!!! will tag along. need a good platoon to play with. I can hardly play in a platoon these days. Will get back to gaming from tonight  .
> 
> if not already added add me to your friends list.
> 
> Gamertag: RCuber


Missed your post stday in the hurry t get back home and plug in my GPU.  will add you today.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Missed your post stday in the hurry t get back home and plug in my GPU.  will add you today.



Post pics and some benchmarks please


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

sorry man...yesterday I had gone out...will add you tonight...guys join the tdf platoon are list pm me your ids..I'll send the invites.


----------



## Pasapa (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

i had applied to the tdf platoon, accept pls


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Hey are you the same pratyush from sammy thread?


Yep.  .


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> i had applied to the tdf platoon, accept pls



ok will do today .


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

guys, pls add your gamer tag in signature. its easier to follow that way


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

DICE to Launch Community Test Platform for Battlefield 4


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

anyone for platoon play tonight ???


----------



## Pasapa (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

im bored, count me in


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I wait daily. Find you guys playing in very distant servers. or don't find anyone online.


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

tonight i can join...but atleast 4 players are needed right or someone said now only 2 are fine??


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me in Battle log and ping me here.. ID: RCuber


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

So did anyone made into this?
DICE to Launch Community Test Platform for Battlefield 4


----------



## sam_738844 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Upcoming DLC and new weapons 

*wccftech.com/battlefield-4-dragons-teeth-weapons-gadgets-level-cap-increase-revealed/


----------



## icebags (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam_738844 said:


> Upcoming DLC and new weapons
> 
> *wccftech.com/battlefield-4-dragons-teeth-weapons-gadgets-level-cap-increase-revealed/



*legvi.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/.pond/dcp_2933.jpg.w300h556.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Dat Flying thing with miniguns in "The Final Stand" DLC :O


----------



## SunE (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

It's again 50% off. Actually almost all the new titles are right now. Will try to get it this time finally


----------



## SunE (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bought it yesterday. Playing it right now. Game seems to be somewhat different from BF3. I'm finding it a bit difficult to adapt especially without my gaming mouse 

BTW if anyone is playing, add me T0rN4D0-SuNnY


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

since I updated the origin client...I'm unable to join any server...anybody facing this issue ??


----------



## SunE (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nope. Updated today and been playing all day. Working good for me. Try reinstalling.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> Nope. Updated today and been playing all day. Working good for me. Try reinstalling.



He sorted it out  , The Origin In game interface was the problem , he disabled it and it started working .


----------



## SunE (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ohh good to know.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

yeaa...they should fix it asap


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am unable to join server in bf4 today. Always stuck at loading screen.


----------



## SunE (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^  Well again it is working for me. What is the matter with origin? Why are so many people having issues with it?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

It is taking forever to load and then "something went wrong"


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> It is taking forever to load and then "something went wrong"



Is it only showing a black screen? If so, delete punkbuster and reinstall it.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok. Will try today.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

there was another origin update yesterday...thought it would fix the previous bug...but now I can't even launch the game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> there was another origin update yesterday...thought it would fix the previous bug...but now I can't even launch the game



Not having any of those. Can launch without a sweat.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I don't know whats the issue...tried repairing the game too...it launches BF3 battlelog with no issues...only Bf4 and BF-hardline aren't working :/

- - - Updated - - -

maybe I shall try reinstalling the chrome plugin


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I uninstalled origin and installed again, it is working.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

mine is working fine too after a pc restart

- - - Updated - - -

do you lose all the points if you get disconnected from the game ??


----------



## Maverick03 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is anybody facing issues with the game? I am talking about a certain lag occurring every few(2-3) seconds since last two updates of origin. Never had this problem before!


----------



## SunE (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nope running fine for me.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Is anybody facing issues with the game? I am talking about a certain lag occurring every few(2-3) seconds since last two updates of origin. Never had this problem before!


Yeah, I have noticed it. This is the reason why I don't play bf 4... 
By the way, Iam very happy with the old bfbc2 game.


----------



## Maverick03 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Its like game has suddenly started freezing intermittently and its not really related to ping or internet..had asked friends and they are also facing the same issue..there must be some way to solve it!


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*



Maverick03 said:


> Its like game has suddenly started freezing intermittently and its not really related to ping or internet..had asked friends and they are also facing the same issue..there must be some way to solve it!



Does it force you to go to the task manager?


----------



## Maverick03 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

No it doesnt! Its just like game is working but now lags/jitters are there..tried reinstalling origin and repairing the game but no help.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am facing this issue too...its lagging even on low ping servers 90-100 ms :/


----------



## SunE (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

New update is out. About 1 GB. Let's see if it's the visual recoil fix and others that have been going on in CTE for a while now.


----------



## Maverick03 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Exactly its not the pings or internet as everything was working good earlier!


----------



## SunE (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer Discussion*

Updated my game but Battleog still says updating. Let's wait for that to happen. I think it's a major update judging by what has been going on in CTE.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 9, 2014)

Got bf4 premium add me guys my 1st origin id just amazing updating now  *i.imgur.com/TSu8t9i.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 9, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Got bf4 premium add me guys my 1st origin id just amazing updating now  *i.imgur.com/TSu8t9i.png



lucky guy...........


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2014)

anyone for Platoon Play over the weekend ??


----------



## SunE (Jul 25, 2014)

Definitely. Tactical gameplay and trolling


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 26, 2014)

*In Battlefield 4, You Can Pimp
Your Ride*

Leaked screenshots shows tank and
helicopter customization.


On top of weapon and supply customizations, Battlefield 4
players will be able to customize their rides as well (even
more so than possible in Battlefield 3). Leaked screenshots
from NeoGAF shows the various fittings players can install
on boats, tanks and helicopters, such as anti-air missiles,
heat seekers, zoom optics, and even a ton of camouflage
patterns.












More Scrnshots and source All updates: In Battlefield 4, You Can Pimp Your Ride 
(In taptalk so its unable to upload all pics)


----------



## SunE (Jul 26, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> *In Battlefield 4, You Can Pimp
> Your Ride*
> 
> Leaked screenshots shows tank and
> ...



Why are you posting this now? I think all of us know it already.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> Why are you posting this now? I think all of us know it already.



Oops I was inactive for a while  sorry.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 8, 2014)

Battlefield 4 Free to play till August 14 

*www.origin.com/en-in/news/battlefield-4-game-time-free


----------



## masterkd (Aug 23, 2014)

i am unable to play BF4. Getting ultra low fps right from the game launch. Any idea guys?


----------



## SunE (Aug 23, 2014)

masterkd said:


> i am unable to play BF4. Getting ultra low fps right from the game launch. Any idea guys?



Please elaborate more buddy. What are your in-game settings? Did it work before and from when did the problem start? Is it specific to bf4 or happens with every other game?


----------



## masterkd (Aug 23, 2014)

SunE said:


> Please elaborate more buddy. What are your in-game settings? Did it work before and from when did the problem start? Is it specific to bf4 or happens with every other game?



in-game settings are default. Resolution must be somewhat around  1366x768. I have never been able to run the game. Tried first time today. Issue is only specific to BF4. Other games run just fine.


----------



## SunE (Aug 23, 2014)

Is your game completely updated? Are you facing this issue in SP, MP or both? Try playing on all Low settings and then gradually increase the settings.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2014)

masterkd said:


> i am unable to play BF4. Getting ultra low fps right from the game launch. Any idea guys?





masterkd said:


> in-game settings are default. Resolution must be somewhat around  1366x768. I have never been able to run the game. Tried first time today. Issue is only specific to BF4. Other games run just fine.



Turn off that AMD software.... Rapture something.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 24, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Turn off that AMD software.... Rapture something.



Does that Rapture software affect FPS that much, or only as a precaution u are suggesting?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2014)

^^ people have reported fps drops in BF3/4 when using rapture and origin in game both at the same time. that includes me too.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 24, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Does that Rapture software affect FPS that much, or only as a precaution u are suggesting?



it does affect , i noticed first hand fps drops to 1-2 fps..............


----------



## masterkd (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info mates. I got busy in the weekend and was unable to check it out. As a matter of fact raptr was running in my system as well. I will surely try after closing raptr tonight.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2014)

yea Raptor hogs too much resources...


----------



## masterkd (Aug 25, 2014)

Tried without Raptr but its still the same. No BF4 GameTime for me.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2014)

^^ also disable Origin Ingame and try.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 25, 2014)

Nope didn't work. BF3 is working fine for me. I am just done with it now.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally bought this game. Will soon start downloading then I'll join in the fray.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2014)

Any one facing $hitty pings and laggy server?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm experiencing crashes....


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 21, 2014)

yes. The pings are very horrible. While playing game, it suddenly disconnects.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Any one facing $hitty pings and laggy server?



Me sir me.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 21, 2014)

Played after 2 months, the game feels way better now.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 7, 2014)

Double XP is live until 10 Nov ... easy way to rank up .


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2014)

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/free-games/game-time


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Double XP is live until 10 Nov ... easy way to rank up .



only for premium members?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 7, 2014)

No Rockey , it's for everyone.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 10, 2014)

I just recently started playing this game. Bought the game code in feb and had to wait because of studies and proper internet connection.
Being a age old CS player, I don't know why people bash this game so much. I have played this game for two days now and I've never had more fun on any other multiplayer game.

Although, I dislike how EA has put so much microtransaction here. Most of the good stuff (better sights, for eg) are unlocked only via battlepacks and its tempting to buy that 5 X pack for 600. Not to mention the kits that can be bought for 300-400 rupees that immediately unlocks weapons.

On my 1 mbps unlimited connection, I get under 140 ping on most southeast Asian servers with some dipping till 90, so there are no lags what so ever.

Any other player looking to form a platoon can ping me up at 7_GaZ.


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2014)

^ its clear from ur writing that u have not played BF3.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> I just recently started playing this game. Bought the game code in feb and had to wait because of studies and proper internet connection.
> Being a age old CS player, I don't know why people bash this game so much. I have played this game for two days now and I've never had more fun on any other multiplayer game.
> 
> Although, I dislike how EA has put so much microtransaction here. Most of the good stuff (better sights, for eg) are unlocked only via battlepacks and its tempting to buy that 5 X pack for 600. Not to mention the kits that can be bought for 300-400 rupees that immediately unlocks weapons.
> ...



Don't buy battlepacks. thats exactly what EA expects us to do. its not like if you have a better gun you will be able to perform better. dont expect to get much sights from battlepacks. 90% you wont get sights you are looking for. Just play with your gun, get 500 kills and unlock all attachments in the process.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 11, 2014)

ofcourse not. I was barely able to purchase the game as it is. I am not spending any more money on it. Unless they give 50% off on the DLC, which I hope they do soon.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 11, 2014)

I hope this Black friday...it comes up with some offers


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got free game time. But when starting bf4 multiplayer from browser it only show joining server but nothing happen.

Edit- Never mind repairing the game and reinstalling web plugin fixed my game.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 14, 2014)

The base of this multiplayer game, in my opinion, is in the teamwork. Unfortunately, not many players esp the ones on the lower levels (inc me) are not able to experience the whole excellence of the game.

Hence I am calling to all the new bees out there on tdf. I am looking for players who can play this game squad based with teamwork on large maps. 

Anyone interested can add me up on origin at "7_GaZ". Looking forward to enjoy this game even more.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> The base of this multiplayer game, in my opinion, is in the teamwork. Unfortunately, not many players esp the ones on the lower levels (inc me) are not able to experience the whole excellence of the game.
> 
> Hence I am calling to all the new bees out there on tdf. I am looking for players who can play this game squad based with teamwork on large maps.
> 
> Anyone interested can add me up on origin at "GaZ_akshay". Looking forward to enjoy this game even more.



added


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 14, 2014)

RCuber said:


> added



You are on a much higher level than I am.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> You are on a much higher level than I am.



Join in and follow my lead.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I hope this Black friday...it comes up with some offers



Likewise. Got Second Assault at 499.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 17, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> Likewise. Got Second Assault at 499.



when where?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> when where?



Is it not there anymore? I got it at around 2:30 am today on origin itself.


----------



## icebags (Nov 17, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Join in and follow my lead.



ur fingers recovered already to lead ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2014)

icebags said:


> ur fingers recovered already to lead ?



yea.. I was even playing when my wrists were still broken and with the external fixators


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 19, 2014)

So origin is giving premium membership of all the five expansion packs for 2100 rupees. so basically it says 



> Get two weeks of early access to all five expansions, plus bonus Battlepacks & exclusive XP events!



So do we get all the 5 packs for 2100 permanently with packs available 2 weeks before the general public?

I feel incredibly stupid for impulse buying second assault for 500 rs.


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> So origin is giving premium membership of all the five expansion packs for 2100 rupees. so basically it says
> So do we get all the 5 packs for 2100 permanently with packs available 2 weeks before the general public?
> 
> I feel incredibly stupid for impulse buying second assault for 500 rs.



it's ok if u dont want all the exp packs.....


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 19, 2014)

so I got it anyhow. Downloading the stuff is taking a lot of time, considering how the download sometimes backtracks if connection is disturbed or even if the download is paused.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 22, 2014)

watch?v=2kheiGCstgk


----------



## abhidev (Feb 25, 2015)

Is anybody facing issues with the ping....my ping has suddenly jumped to more than 6000 ms


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2015)

abhidev said:


> Is anybody facing issues with the ping....my ping has suddenly jumped to more than 6000 ms


From when are you facing this problem?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 25, 2015)

from past week


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2015)

which servers? I played a few rounds yesterday and day before. Asian server pings were fine.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 25, 2015)

on all the servers  i guess this must be an ISP issue or some buggy extension in my chrome.


----------



## icebags (Feb 25, 2015)

tracert google.co.in  or tracert server addrress

and u will know where the issue lies.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

I played today and I certainly got no problem.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2015)

i don't know how to troubleshoot with this command...though there are no packet drops anywhere :/


----------



## icebags (Feb 27, 2015)

abhidev said:


> i don't know how to troubleshoot with this command...though there are no packet drops anywhere :/



*i.imgur.com/kmgP6Dm.jpg

the node which will show band "ms", problem should lie there ..... if it not between u and ur router or u and ur isp gateway, then its totally an isp issue.

the last line is the ultimate ping u get with google / mentioned address in command though, so thats what matters more for games.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2015)

tried this again....everything looks fine :/


----------



## abhishekcal (May 2, 2015)

Looking for some friends to play online. 
I have mainly played the TDM since I think I will play the Objective based game play some friends.

If u are interested add me a : x-NotDICE-x

Progression - x-NotDICE-x - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

ancientMariner14 - Battlelog / Battlefield 4 

add me please. 

also, do we have a D3W clan emblem??


----------



## Hrishi (May 16, 2015)

I have also joined Battlefield 4.
Mine Origin ID is : rishikeshsharma - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## anirbandd (May 16, 2015)

welll shiit..

*i.imgur.com/gd5SVQd.png


----------



## Hrishi (May 16, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> welll shiit..
> 
> *i.imgur.com/gd5SVQd.png



Well , yeah!!!! 
I am just waiting for the game to arrive. So desperate.


----------



## anirbandd (May 16, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Well , yeah!!!!
> I am just waiting for the game to arrive. So desperate.



well, as i said, after me biatch 

- - - Updated - - -

btw, whast with all the xXX - InsertFancyHandleHere - XXx type names??


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2015)

Now this is ridiculous:

[video]*i.imgur.com/Kqj2lNO.webm[/video]


----------



## anirbandd (May 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Now this is ridiculous:
> 
> [video]*i.imgur.com/Kqj2lNO.webm[/video]


I've seen these on YouTube before. Can someone explain??


----------



## sumonpathak (May 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> I've seen these on YouTube before. Can someone explain??



he jumped out from a jet to snipe a helicopter pilot and got back into the jet.
#JUSTCHUCKNORRISTHINGS


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2015)

Started playing Battlefield 4. I must say that the single player campaign was pretty ****.

Played a round of multiplayer yesterday and god the maps are huge. 

I played that map called Shanghai I think, where you can drop the whole building with the C capture point.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Started playing Battlefield 4. I must say that the single player campaign was pretty ****.
> 
> Played a round of multiplayer yesterday and god the maps are huge.
> 
> I played that map called Shanghai I think, where you can drop the whole building with the C capture point.


You got the premium?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> You got the premium?



No 

Giff me plz.

I also noticed that a lot of servers have DLC packs and I couldn't join those servers even if they were playing maps that I had.


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> he jumped out from a jet to snipe a helicopter pilot and got back into the jet.
> #JUSTCHUCKNORRISTHINGS



aah.. thanks didnt realise that 

i mean, HOW??



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Started playing Battlefield 4. I must say that the single player campaign was pretty ****.
> 
> Played a round of multiplayer yesterday and god the maps are huge.
> 
> I played that map called Shanghai I think, where you can drop the whole building with the C capture point.



SP pfffff..

i bought it for MP only.. 



Faun said:


> You got the premium?



yea yea yea



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No
> 
> Giff me plz.
> 
> I also noticed that a lot of servers have DLC packs and I couldn't join those servers even if they were playing maps that I had.



it would be better if we could actually join those servers and play the maps that we have. the server would have a system [kind of auto admin on the BattleLog] which would kick the player when maps that the player does not have, start. 

too bad it aint there.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No
> 
> Giff me plz.
> 
> I also noticed that a lot of servers have DLC packs and I couldn't join those servers even if they were playing maps that I had.



My setup got deleted. Have to download everything now. Could only salvage Battlefield 3. 

Battefield 3 maps are a lot better. That strategic destruction is more of a gimmick in BF4.
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
I can't enjoy either because I get pings >150ms


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> My setup got deleted. Have to download everything now. Could only salvage Battlefield 3.
> 
> Battefield 3 maps are a lot better. That strategic destruction is more of a gimmick in BF4.
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> I can't enjoy either because I get pings >150ms



admin abuse is the reason i'm not playing BF4. they just use scripts to switch better players to their side "Reason Balance" :/ .


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> admin abuse is the reason i'm not playing BF4. they just use scripts to switch better players to their side "Reason Balance" :/ .



But that would really depend on the server with those admins. Its not necessary that every admin is the same.

- - - Updated - - -

BF4 UI is so confusing. Changing loadout in game is so frustrating.


----------



## Hrishi (May 19, 2015)

I too started playing bf4. Must say , it feels kind of awkward and confusing , coming from bf3.
The Maps are damn huge , and too much color and shine.
Dipped down brightness and stuff to actually see the enemies on the map.
I somehow find bf3 more fun and easier than BF4. ( BF4 looks more like eye candy and more guns , stuff ....rather than convenient gameplay....).....
..
..
Or maybe I am just being a big time noob.

Plus , I feel bf3 still looks better on lowest gfx setting than BF4. 
BF4 at 768p ,( all low )looks horrible. Can barely spot/see anyone on the map. I saw some YouTube vids and looks like I have to push early for the gaming rig.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2015)

Is it just me or BF4 multiplayer takes a really long time to load?


----------



## SunE (May 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it just me or BF4 multiplayer takes a really long time to load?



SSD is the solution my friend.


----------



## Hrishi (May 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it just me or BF4 multiplayer takes a really long time to load?


It takes time. The maps are pretty huge.


----------



## icebags (May 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it just me or BF4 multiplayer takes a really long time to load?



once it's loaded, next round it wont take much time to load.


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

icebags said:


> once it's loaded, next round it wont take much time to load.



do you play online too??


----------



## icebags (May 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> do you play online too??



yes, once in a while, mostly inside operation locker, spamming bullets. or sometimes tanking or tank busting at rogue transmission.

<< old noob player, don't have much patience to run through map to find enemies.


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

icebags said:


> yes, once in a while, mostly inside operation locker, spamming bullets. or sometimes tanking or tank busting at rogue transmission.
> 
> << old noob player, don't have much patience to run through map to find enemies.


What about BF3?


----------



## icebags (May 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> What about BF3?


haven't played for a long time.


----------



## Hrishi (May 22, 2015)

Most pro BF players find BF3 more interesting somehow. Any ideas ? Or this claim is not as true as most people report. ?


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Most pro BF players find BF3 more interesting somehow. Any ideas ? Or this claim is not as true as most people report. ?



I like BF3 more than BF4, the experience is more stable. Also I love Kharg Island. BF4 maps a good too, but not as entertaining as BF3.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2015)

I just like Nosehair canals. Everything in universe is trivial compared to that.


----------



## Hrishi (May 23, 2015)

I hate them amtracs though! Takes a hell lot of patience to drive one.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 23, 2015)

Please to mention some servers that I can play on.

Everything I got till now is 250+ ping wali ;(.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2015)

Play in SEA region then.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 23, 2015)

Anyone of you have tried Ragnos1997 Low Specs Patch Client v1.5 Update 1 ?


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Anyone of you have tried Ragnos1997 Low Specs Patch Client v1.5 Update 1 ?


What is that??

At D3W guys,

I'll be up and ready to rock atleast the basic game by tomorrow..


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2015)

If all goes well, all the dlcs too


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2015)

So I've been playing for the past week. All dlcs.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2015)

I have been experiencing frame rate loss


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone have problem with connecting to servers? I try to connect , but it shows on like connecting....


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2015)

abhidev said:


> I have been experiencing frame rate loss



same here

- - - Updated - - -



prudhivisekhar said:


> Anyone have problem with connecting to servers? I try to connect , but it shows on like connecting....



nope.. 

update battlelog?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 9, 2015)

Frame drops even with 960?

Lol, I was complaining with my 240.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Frame drops even with 960?
> 
> Lol, I was complaining with my 240.



I get framedrops even with 970


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I get framedrops even with 970



Do you use V-Sync?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you use V-Sync?


Yes. Still i get drops.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 9, 2015)

I used to but then I updated the drivers.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2015)

I have latest too


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you use V-Sync?



off or on .. doesn't matter. but majority is in physics due to my CPU i5 2400.  

Just few days ago I cleaned my PC and upgraded my PSU, facing massive drops since then. I had also reapplied thermal compound. the CPU temps hover at 50-60 on idle and 80 on load. should have bought new heatsink instead of CM V1 thermal paste.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

Sometimes V-Sync can be faulty and might inadvertently cause frame drops as the game tries to throttle the GPU. Check once with V-Sync off as well to confirm that framedrops are indeed due to graphics.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sometimes V-Sync can be faulty and might inadvertently cause frame drops as the game tries to throttle the GPU. Check once with V-Sync off as well to confirm that framedrops are indeed due to graphics.



I keep it off for BF4 as drops do occur frequently. also my monitor is a 144Hz one, so I would never get hit that limit in BF4 in game even doesnt matter if I set the VSync for BF4


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

Then how much fps do you get on average?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

70+ on ultra


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

70+ is sufficient to play. When does it drop?

I don't believe I've noticed any framedrops myself.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 9, 2015)

How much difference do you guys feel in a 144mhz vs 60hz ?
Is it worth the extra ounce spent. ?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> How much difference do you guys feel in a 144mhz vs 60hz ?
> Is it worth the extra ounce spent. ?


Actually, few days ago I set the monitor refresh rate to 60 and checked, the difference was quite noticeable. I will run the test again with same monitor (60 & 144) and my secondary monitor (60) and let you know.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> off or on .. doesn't matter. but majority is in physics due to my CPU i5 2400.
> 
> Just few days ago I cleaned my PC and upgraded my PSU, facing massive drops since then. I had also reapplied thermal compound. the CPU temps hover at 50-60 on idle and 80 on load. should have bought new heatsink instead of CM V1 thermal paste.



how did you clean the old TIM??

ethanol, as in the youtube vids?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> how did you clean the old TIM??
> 
> ethanol, as in the youtube vids?



Isopropyl Alchohol. no chemist had it, so I asked my brother to get it from SP road on the way. it was ₹ 60 for a 500 ml bottle.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2015)

oops.. isopropyl alcohol it is. i wonder how i would get it here in pune


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2015)

saalo khud alchohol peete hi ho aur computer ko bhi ab pilaoge ... Shame on you , Thats Abusive Computing . Someone report them


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> saalo khud alchohol peete hi ho aur computer ko bhi ab pilaoge ... Shame on you , Thats Abusive Computing . Someone report them



70% Alcohol mate


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 11, 2015)

People drink alcholo and play bf3 all the time. Nothing new.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 11, 2015)

Missed playing this game, but haven't returned due to ISP issues :/ hopefully can get back to it once my net prob is fixed > . <


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 13, 2015)

Need an intro. How well does the game work? How is it different as compared to bf3


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 13, 2015)

Downloading the game .
Guys please add me .
Origin I'd:- vijju6091
P.S. :- I am noob at Mp . Hope I will improve with you guys


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Downloading the game .
> Guys please add me .
> Origin I'd:- vijju6091
> P.S. :- I am noob at Mp . Hope I will improve with you guys



shoot at anything that moves, and u will be ok.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 13, 2015)

^^ Thanks mate. Hopefully i will survive there ..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2015)

No one is playing through TDF platoon? When do you guys play....add me too


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 14, 2015)

I will start playing it from tonight . add me on origin please 
vijju6091


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 14, 2015)

abhidev said:


> No one is playing through TDF platoon? When do you guys play....add me too


It is usually around 8-10pm 
The platoon name is D3W


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2015)

See the first page first post. All regular players are listed there. Add us.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 14, 2015)

Played SP for an hour and I am impressed by the game .
Completed first chapter.
Hopefully I will Start multiplayer by evening


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> It is usually around 8-10pm
> The platoon name is D3W



cool...i'll join


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2015)

Bought BF4 Premium which was on 50% discount. there are no Second Assault Asian servers :/


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Bought BF4 Premium which was on 50% discount. there are no Second Assault Asian servers :/



lel...I can feel it when over 180 pings.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> lel...I can feel it when over 180 pings.


I was getting kicked from all German servers for high ping of 160ms


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I was getting kicked from all German servers for high ping of 160ms



Wow, I have never played a game with ping lower than 160, except for [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] dedicated servers.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Wow, I have never played a game with ping lower than 160, except for [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] dedicated servers.


Play on Asian servers? I get anywhere from 47-130 on Asian servers...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I was getting kicked from all German servers for high ping of 160ms



i play fine with upto 180ms ... :V


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Play on Asian servers? I get anywhere from 47-130 on Asian servers...



I tried and I get around 150-180 pings there. Its normal for me now, I have learned to manage.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

Getting less than 180 pings today. Looks like a good day to play.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> I was getting kicked from all German servers for high ping of 160ms



Unitednoobs server and other with noobs present in the name won't kick you for high pings.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 15, 2015)

I always have that usual 120ms ping to all Asian servers
Game is running fine thank God!!..


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 15, 2015)

Omg i my K is 2:13 for the first ever mp
Map size was huge I think 
I don't like vehicular combat much


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 16, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Omg i my K is 2:13 for the first ever mp
> Map size was huge I think
> I don't like vehicular combat much



you finished downloading the game? that was fast


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 16, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Omg i my K is 2:13 for the first ever mp
> Map size was huge I think
> I don't like vehicular combat much


Lel I just had 2kills on my first match and more than 20deaths all from boats and Helis  
U were playing on ignite right?


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm there too, as cyberjunkie. Do add.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 16, 2015)

I get no more than 70-90ms on most asian servers.
I just face more latency by the virtue of my wireless keyboard.  
Btw , you guys know that members from D3W purchased our own bf4 server ? 
I will be joining the game prolly next week as I am sick these days.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I get no more than 70-90ms on most asian servers.
> I just face more latency by the virtue of my wireless keyboard.
> Btw , you guys know that members from D3W purchased our own bf4 server ?
> I will be joining the game prolly next week as I am sick these days.


How much does it cost?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> How much does it cost?



₹2400


----------



## DDIF (Jun 16, 2015)

[MENTION=8076]RajatGod[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION],    [MENTION=58022]cyberjunkie[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION],      [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],     [MENTION=9216]gamer[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] , [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] *guys here is our very own platoon server:
*
[D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU]

*And here is the link to join platoon:
*
D3W - Platoon

Tell me ur ingame names so I can add you to VIP list.
RCuber, Tanmay, Rajat, Pasapa and Anirban already added.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=8076]RajatGod[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION],    [MENTION=58022]cyberjunkie[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION],      [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],     [MENTION=9216]gamer[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] , [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] *guys here is our very own platoon server:
> *
> [D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU]
> 
> ...



Thanks, but im a Jockey guy!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 16, 2015)

0.3 and 0.4 k/d ratios  mine mine


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=8076]RajatGod[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION],    [MENTION=58022]cyberjunkie[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION],      [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],     [MENTION=9216]gamer[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] , [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] *guys here is our very own platoon server:
> *
> [D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU]
> 
> ...



muchas gracias amigo. 

we need to attract more players to the server. 
  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] : its  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

oh, and im trying to learn to fly Jets as well. if i do that, i will be disciplined in all the skills of the battlefield


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2015)

where were you man ? Had lots of fun today in TDM in our server ...


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 16, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=8076]RajatGod[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION],    [MENTION=58022]cyberjunkie[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION],      [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],     [MENTION=9216]gamer[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] , [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] *guys here is our very own platoon server:
> *
> [D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU]
> 
> ...



thanks mate
applied


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2015)

Will try to play with you guys tomorrow.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> where were you man ? Had lots of fun today in TDM in our server ...



Fallout NV took up most of the time. by the time i realised, it was time for office. 

i will play tomorrow. please try and come in early. please. i would like to play a couple of hours [or more if possible] before office.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 17, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> where were you man ? Had lots of fun today in TDM in our server ...


Majaa aagyi today
The attendance for today was : CPQR, me, rajat, pasaapa, rockyat, rcuber 

Learnt a lot about the new game today 

Jets are easier in bf4 than in bf3 (lockon etc.) 

Also Rikrock007 will be joining the squad soon as he's about to download the game yet


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Majaa aagyi today
> The attendance for today was : CPQR, me, rajat, pasaapa, rockyat, rcuber
> 
> Learnt a lot about the new game today
> ...


 ......


----------



## abhidev (Jun 17, 2015)

yeaaa...it was fun 

- - - Updated - - -

you guys don't play conquests?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

Always. Tdm is seldom.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 17, 2015)

Joining you guyz soon. Add me HandsomeKapil.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

Seeing that we have new members, and an increased attendance, let me quote this post from PD v2.0 thread here: 



ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, Form is updated. I know there is already a thread and database for IN-Game IDs but this form/database is for PlayDate thread only.
> The main motive is to know each active player and to recognize who is who.
> This is not WhatsApp enrollment form, that form is managed by    [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] .
> 
> ...





this will help us get organized.

- - - Updated - - -

obviously, there is no compulsion to join either. but its just fun.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=8076]RajatGod[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=12728]Tanmay[/MENTION],    [MENTION=58022]cyberjunkie[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION],      [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],     [MENTION=9216]gamer[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] , [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] *guys here is our very own platoon server:
> *
> [D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU]
> 
> ...



*i.imgur.com/ecACmbT.png

Still dowloading. How much GBs do I have to download, including the expansions ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh..my download was done overnight .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Still dowloading. How much GBs do I have to download, including the expansions ?


~60GB afaik.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> *i.imgur.com/ecACmbT.png
> 
> Still dowloading. How much GBs do I have to download, including the expansions ?


I believe its about 30 gigs, took me a few hours to download that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I believe its about 30 gigs, took me a few hours to download that.



Plenty of hours here 

- - - Updated - - -



pratyush997 said:


> ~60GB afaik.



Is it a game or my life on disk ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Plenty of hours here
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



all expansion will take 60gb on disk. the base game is about 26something GB

yeah pretty much your life  

btw, download the base game first. our D3W server is the base game. no premium content.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 17, 2015)

I had pirate copy of it so i updated on that it started from 85%. Saved me a lot of time. So you guyz play on base game only because i have that one.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

when all of us are playing, we play the base only. 

else me, [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] and [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] play on premium.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

My PC should be ready by weekend, I guess. I don't play because I get bad pings all the times.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

how the fick is your siggy allowing hyperlink? 

- - - Updated - - -

btw.. you are psygeist, right?? 

i see you online at times.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> how the fick is your siggy allowing hyperlink?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah, psygeist.

I do play sometimes when I feel like playing.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Is it a game or my life on disk ?


57.5 here


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 18, 2015)

I had local peering , so I download the **** copy of it @~90mbps and then injected it , and downloaded the DLCs overnight.
I am not sure I may have played on DLCs server till date.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, psygeist.
> 
> I do play sometimes when I feel like playing.



you didnt answer the first question..

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> I had local peering , so I download the **** copy of it @~90mbps and then injected it , and downloaded the DLCs overnight.
> *I am not sure I may have played on DLCs server till date.*



yes you did. i was there too. :\


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 18, 2015)

Someone buy me this game XD


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 18, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I had local peering , so I download the **** copy of it @~90mbps and then injected it , and downloaded the DLCs overnight.
> I am not sure I may have played on DLCs server till date.


Same here bro. Just injected the ahem version and saved 19gb of download


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> you didnt answer the first question..



It's a remnant from old days. Mods still have facility to add html codes.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Someone got me this game XD



ok. when are you joining us??


----------



## DDIF (Jun 18, 2015)

VoteMap, AutoScramble and TeamBalancer added.
No unbalanced teams now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> VoteMap, AutoScramble and TeamBalancer added.
> No unbalanced teams now.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 18, 2015)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is votekick and voteban activated? 
also when balancing teams manually, type it in squad chat and not for all.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 18, 2015)

All newcomers do join us on our mumble server 
Details are below : 



Spoiler



ip : justgaming.in:64738
Name : any 
Password : ask [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] 

Backup server at tanmaymohan.me:64738


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2015)

my original id got hacked few months :/ ago so had to trade again and atlast got the game
Guys add me : hellblazer33
btw when do u all play together any timings specific


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 18, 2015)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] , unkle update the list at the front page please.It's empty.
Also , since we have a server now so its advisable to add link to the server , platoon and members.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 19, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] , unkle update the list at the front page please.It's empty.
> Also , since we have a server now so its advisable to add link to the server , platoon and members.



ok will do it this weekend


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> my original id got hacked few months :/ ago so had to trade again and atlast got the game
> Guys add me : hellblazer33
> btw when do u all play together any timings specific



in the evening. those who are free, are present.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] is votekick and voteban activated?
> also when balancing teams manually, type it in squad chat and not for all.



No votekick or voteban or votenuke.
But [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] is present in server all the times and he can kick and ban if there is a hacker or someone trolling.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2015)

i took quite a pounding today. got owned left, right and center. 

whats bad, my k/d went below 0.5 and skill decreased by 7 points. :'(


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 20, 2015)

Nothing feels better than killing them Helos and jets with MBTs.....besides running someone over with Helos.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2015)

i ran over a guy over with my littlebird somedays back. lol getting roadkill with helos.  

but today was absolutely a disgrace to my score.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2015)

Another day with shitty stats.


----------



## archangel (Jul 2, 2015)

HELP ME DECIDE the best isp for battlefield 4 or bf hardline on european servers in chandigarh
and also tell me which isp is best from whole india for lowest ping


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2015)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] can help with the ISPs. 

he uses BSNL fibre.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2015)

archangel said:


> HELP ME DECIDE the best isp for battlefield 4 or bf hardline on european servers in chandigarh
> and also tell me which isp is best from whole india for lowest ping


Try to check if Reliance is available in your area. In which sector do you live?
ConnectBB has bad pings and very much downtime, Reliance has good pings most of the times but downtime can be expected.
If you are willing to shell more money or can be content with less speed then go for BSNL FTTH, very stable in tricity area and very good pings too.
Don't ever take BSNL copper line, even by mistake if you are in Mohali.

PS: If you wanna buy a gaming PC then do contact me.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Try to check if Reliance is available in your area. In which sector do you live?
> ConnectBB has bad pings and very much downtime, Reliance has good pings most of the times but downtime can be expected.
> If you are willing to shell more money or can be content with less speed then go for BSNL FTTH, very stable in tricity area and very good pings too.
> Don't ever take BSNL copper line, even by mistake if you are in Mohali.
> ...



so subtle woao


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2015)

This crap piece of downloader in origin. I was at 5.66 GB out og 6.14 GB for dragon's teeth expansion. PC shut down due to power cut and now I see only 2.65 GB completed. Can't they implement a better downloader ? Torrents work better than this. Hire a team of competent coders.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> This crap piece of downloader in origin. I was at 5.66 GB out og 6.14 GB for dragon's teeth expansion. PC shut down due to power cut and now I see only 2.65 GB completed. Can't they implement a better downloader ? Torrents work better than this. Hire a team of competent coders.



Maybe some error happened due to improper shutdown? I have never had a problem with Origin game downloads or injections. As for Origin client updates, it is another story.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Maybe some error happened due to improper shutdown? I have never had a problem with Origin game downloads or injections. As for Origin client updates, it is another story.



It happens because origin downloader is crap at saving states.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2015)

Battlefield 3 Premium vs Battlefield 4 Premium size
*i.imgur.com/QBnz8dL.jpg


----------



## abhishekcal (Jul 17, 2015)

Looking for some friends to play battlefield 4.  I mainly play tdm as a lone wolf and looking for a change to ptfo with someone. I really want to enjoy the objective based gameplay.
Platform: PC
Anyone inetrested can pm me.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2015)

abhishekcal said:


> Looking for some friends to play battlefield 4.  I mainly play tdm as a lone wolf and looking for a change to ptfo with someone. I really want to enjoy the objective based gameplay.
> Platform: PC
> Anyone inetrested can pm me.



Bro, we have our own server. These guys play everyday.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2015)

60gb of my life on a Disk. Battlefield it is.

I am not able to play with you guys these days due to awkward office timings.
Hoping to see you guys on Weekends ( Saturday and Sunday ).


----------



## abhishekcal (Jul 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bro, we have our own server. These guys play everyday.



Cool.
Server link?

And can i add you ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2015)

yeah. No probs.

Here you go: [D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU] - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 4

Also join Platoon D3W.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> yeah. No probs.
> 
> Here you go: [D3W] 24x7 Pure CQ/TDM - No Stupid Rules [High CPU] - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 4
> 
> Also join Platoon D3W.



Nobody ever plays there. Also, 424 ms pings.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> Nobody ever plays there. Also, 424 ms pings.


But server in Singapore only, right?


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't know, I get < 100 pings for few singapore servers but they are always empty. Others have pings over 200ms.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2015)

If only EU pings were good.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2015)

Got 20-1 KD today in BF4 , somehow got killed just before the round end and it turned 20-2!


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> Nobody ever plays there. Also, 424 ms pings.



We play in the evenings. And most of us get less than 120ms to the server. i get 60-70ms. 

maybe you should check your connection...


----------



## abhishekcal (Jul 18, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> We play in the evenings. And most of us get less than 120ms to the server. i get 60-70ms.
> 
> maybe you should check your connection...



Thanks for the reply  [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] and [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

I will be new to the Conquest. I mostly have played TDM.
Can someone can Skype ID or something with me. I love to play with someone.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 18, 2015)

[MENTION=287087]abhishekcal[/MENTION] ask [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] for mumble setup and details. We are there always on voice chat.


----------



## abhishekcal (Jul 18, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=287087]abhishekcal[/MENTION] ask [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] for mumble setup and details. We are there always on voice chat.


Ok thanks. I will


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/76SlVDq.jpg

Only places good are empty spaces.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/luYKuCi.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Omg such pings 

Which ISP?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Omg such pings
> 
> Which ISP?


ACT Broadband


EDIT: FFFFUUUU.. My internet just went down


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> ACT Broadband
> 
> 
> EDIT: FFFFUUUU.. My internet just went down



Mine still going strong for past 1 year.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> ACT Broadband
> 
> 
> EDIT: FFFFUUUU.. My internet just went down



Cheers!


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> *i.imgur.com/76SlVDq.jpg
> 
> Only places good are empty spaces.



wot!!

damn.. you are missing some good servers.......

any other countries where you get sub 120ms pings?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2015)

This porn ban just made my pings to BF4 server a little bit better. WTF ?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> This porn ban just made my pings to BF4 server a little bit better. WTF ?



What porn ban ??


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 3, 2015)

Less people using the network due to ban.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Less people using the network due to ban.



Nope, back to over 200 pings. Damn !


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2015)

BF4 Premium at ₹1250.

Other titles at 50% off too.

Bought Premium  

But don't have data/internet to download 20GB worth DLC  

Btw have not seen much tdf action in a long while.
You guys stopped playing or what?


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Btw have not seen much tdf action in a long while.
> You guys stopped playing or what?



Yeah, waiting for BF 5.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't you guys feel that the bullet mechanics in BF4 feels too off compared to BF3? Or is it that BF4 has different hitboxes?

I have a hard time landing hits.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 10, 2015)

I think BF5 is not coming anytime soon, with how bf4 was launched with so many bugs and crap.
Besides they're going to release some maps/dlc. And in September they're releasing a night mode for Zavod map 

_---------

Do any of you pay on laptop or low-mid range desktop?
 Then try reducing "Resolution Scale" in video settings in game.
I used to get 25fps on i5m & gt540m, but now i get 60, it drops to  45-50 in intense battle Situations.
My resolution is 1336x768, & resolution scale @80%


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 10, 2015)

i will check that on my laptop.
Btw , after upgrading to winten from 8.1 my bf install seem to have gone broke.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2015)

Do you guys know about this?: Better Battlelog (BBLog) - Worldwide Leading Browser Add-On for Battlelog

Its a browser extension that makes Battlelog better. It adds skins, extended stats, new Assignments, etc.

Full list of features here: What is BBLog?

They claim that DICE employees use it too.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 11, 2015)

Pings have increased


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Pings have increased



How much ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you guys know about this?: Better Battlelog (BBLog) - Worldwide Leading Browser Add-On for Battlelog
> 
> Its a browser extension that makes Battlelog better. It adds skins, extended stats, new Assignments, etc.
> 
> ...



you dont use it already?? i use it from the beginning. 

its too good for detailed stats and assignments.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> How much ?




190+ now  my own vps server got 405ms in Singapore


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> you dont use it already?? i use it from the beginning.
> 
> its too good for detailed stats and assignments.



Why didn't you tell us?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> you dont use it already?? i use it from the beginning.
> 
> its too good for detailed stats and assignments.



I just learned about it from /r/battlefield4.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2015)

how many of you bought the premium membership?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 15, 2015)

abhidev said:


> how many of you bought the premium membership?



I did.

Now only if I had space to download all the DLCs...


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I did.
> 
> Now only if I had space to download all the DLCs...



Get a SSD. You already have a decent rig.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2015)

Decent SSDs are too expensive right now. Will plan and buy later.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I did.
> 
> Now only if I had space to download all the DLCs...



I've 300GB free but no data plan to download 20GB 

Your problem is space, mine is data


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Decent SSDs are too expensive right now. Will plan and buy later.



You can get Samsung 850 EVO 256 GB for about 7k. Not that expensive.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 16, 2015)

I got space and Data plan but no money to buy premium.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> You can get Samsung 850 EVO 256 GB for about 7k. Not that expensive.



Where can I get it for 7k. Everywhere I saw online its around 8k+


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Where can I get it for 7k. Everywhere I saw online its around 8k+



Check ebay and apply coupon code.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> i got space and data plan but no money to buy premium.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Why didn't you tell us?



i thought you guys knew already, with reddit and all.. 

for me, i just googled for a better BattleLog plugin. and i got BBLog 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I just learned about it from /r/battlefield4.



\m/


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2015)

You must order BF4 Night Operations (Zavod Night mode) from the Origin Store in order to download it.  -

*www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-night-operations

795MB


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2015)

Only one map?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2015)

yes. Zavod night mode.

Golmud night mode is in the making.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2015)

and main patch size?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2015)

Zavod nightmode will be free for premium members ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2015)

free for all, its just a night mode of current map.

Patch - 875MB

Zavod night map - 795MB


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> free for all, its just a night mode of current map.
> 
> Patch - 875MB
> 
> Zavod night map - 795MB



done, play a round of Locker domination and Graveyard shift.. its awesome!! 

gameplay is much slicker and "moar framerats!!!1"


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2015)

Metro is a good map to stack up on kills


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2015)

abhidev said:


> Metro is a good map to stack up on [strike]kills[/strike] everything.



FTFY.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2015)

Zavod is rough with the right amount of enemies and skill.
Not a noob's map.


----------



## abhishekcal (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys. As you all know that due to pathetic internet service in india and also due to non availability of server in India we get very few good servers around.
Hence I am planning to start server in Mumbai/Pune region. I want to know what you guys think about it.
Will you be interested in playing there and also which map/mode would you like to see there.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

how do you plan to get a BF4 server in india? there are no servers in india afaik


----------



## abhishekcal (Sep 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> how do you plan to get a BF4 server in india? there are no servers in india afaik


I am in a talk with a provider and they might be able to help.
They are saying that it might cost more than normal.
So it is possible that they might do it, if I give them fair price.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2015)

abhishekcal said:


> I am in a talk with a provider and they might be able to help.
> They are saying that it might cost more than normal.
> So it is possible that they might do it, if I give them fair price.



Who is the provider, which city is the provider located and how is his infrastructure?

Even if the provider is within India, still there is no guarantee that the pings would be smooth.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2015)

What are some Indian clans for BF4 ?


----------



## abhishekcal (Sep 5, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Who is the provider, which city is the provider located and how is his infrastructure?
> 
> Even if the provider is within India, still there is no guarantee that the pings would be smooth.


Provider was Gameservers. The support team is working on a plan that they can allow a slot. Currently they are only providing TS support, I have requested them to arrange the slots. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow. Didn't know Gameservers had a presence in India.

*www.gameservers.com/why/india-hosting/


----------



## abhishekcal (Sep 6, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wow. Didn't know Gameservers had a presence in India.
> 
> *www.gameservers.com/why/india-hosting/



I am having a hard time convincing them to allow servers here.
Lets see if they can do anything.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 8, 2015)

abhishekcal said:


> I am having a hard time convincing them to allow servers here.
> Lets see if they can do anything.


These are voice servers. 

Best of luck for the BF4 server. If you are successful, them you'll find a lot of users.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2015)

BF4 Premium and Premium Edition on 60% off

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium

Rs.999

- - - Updated - - -

BF4 base game @ Rs.750
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


Premium Edition @Rs.1200 (Best deal if you don't have Bf4)
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/premium-edition


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> BF4 Premium and Premium Edition on 60% off
> 
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium
> 
> ...


That is the cheapest , I have seen till now for the premium edition.
It should be even cheaper on Origin Mexico ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> That is the cheapest , I have seen till now for the premium edition.
> It should be even cheaper on Origin Mexico ?



Yes just bought premium using mexican proxy and yeah it's cheaper.


----------



## SunE (Sep 9, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Yes just bought premium using mexican proxy and yeah it's cheaper.



The Mexico trick still works? Saw that premium is 10$ on Origin Mexico. Should I buy it then?


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2015)

SunE said:


> The Mexico trick still works? Saw that premium is 10$ on Origin Mexico. Should I buy it then?



That's just what i did.


----------



## SunE (Sep 9, 2015)

So is it worth buying premium? Are there popular Asian servers running the DLC maps? I haven't played BF4 in a long while.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2015)

SunE said:


> So is it worth buying premium? Are there popular Asian servers running the DLC maps? I haven't played BF4 in a long while.



Unlink BF3, you will find plenty of Asian servers that host DLC maps. Most of them are in Japan though.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2015)

singapore has a lot of DLC servers


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2015)

anyone on Airtel internet?

pings to Singapore has gone up to 250-300ms Ping, since yesterday night  (heavy rains creating problem?)

It used to be 60-90 ping (4G dongle)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 10, 2015)

^ yes pings have increased


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> anyone on Airtel internet?
> 
> pings to Singapore has gone up to 250-300ms Ping, since yesterday night  (heavy rains creating problem?)
> 
> It used to be 60-90 ping (4G dongle)



Haha...looks like my bsnl pings might have improved. A tilt shift.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> anyone on Airtel internet?
> 
> pings to Singapore has gone up to 250-300ms Ping, since yesterday night  (heavy rains creating problem?)
> 
> It used to be 60-90 ping (4G dongle)



bingo. 

yes it has. although i am getting periods of high ping [250-300ms] and then again normal. about 10mins of each. 

i thought it was an issue at my end. 

do you know how to escalate this to Airtel?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 25, 2015)

BF4 Premium @ Rs.999.60 
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium

BF4 Premium *Edition *@ Rs.1199.60 
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/premium-edition


----------



## RCuber (Dec 16, 2015)

OMG!! Canals Domination is awesome!!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2015)

SGP 216.* servers were down at around 10.30pm last night..


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2015)

you guys doing Dice Camo Easter egg?

if yes, watch JackFrags video first to understand

then know the locations - BF4 Dragon Valley Button Locations - Apollo v7 - Album on Imgur

Get  Morse Talk app for android (search in playstore) OR "light conversation" for iOS

- For solving the lights and switch sequence - 

use the program linked in below thread

Check this thread - *www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/3xvygd/illuminati_easter_egg_lantern_code_which_buttons/

and this comment - *www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/com...easter_egg_lantern_code_which_buttons/cy8ny4r

direct link to program - *repl.it/BaLJ/0


----------



## icebags (Dec 24, 2015)

^you guys are all experienced morse code readers and puzzle solvers ? 
[YOUTUBE]JuuzmOXL1bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2015)

In my above reply, I linked a reddit thread that helps immensely with the puzzle.

I've also listed the App you'll need for Morse code decoding.

And here is password protected server for doing the Easter egg...

Server URL: oWG EE HUNT PRIVATE SERVER - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 4

password: redditee

Good luck!

Rounds should last 1 hour, so don't waste time!

Server will be online for 3 days then it will go down!

(Server link from Reddit)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

Got the camo thanks to san and others XD


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 26, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Got the camo thanks to san and others XD


You actually did the whole process? Wow


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> You actually did the whole process? Wow



its 10 - 15 mins work if you got friends  

whole process of getting it for friends and others took 2-3 hrs.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2015)

If someone's ready pls let me know.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 26, 2015)

we can get camo tonight 9pm afterwards, whoever wants it pls post a reply with your BF4 username.

this program works perfectly.

*www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/3y6tl5/dice_camo_easter_egg_light_calculator_and_server/

- - - Updated - - -

Use this image as reference for lights:

*i.imgur.com/0KcFvrN.jpg

Use the Light Calculator: 
Link to compiled version (standalone zip file)
*github.com/s1ngular1ty/Light-Calculator/releases/download/v1.0/Light.Calculator.v1.0.zip


*How to use*
1. Extract Zip from compiled release version (1st Link)
2. Open executable in folder \Light Calculator\Light Calculator\bin\release\Light Calculator.exe
3. Click *Populate Test Data*. This will tell you how to use this app.
4. Enter light numbers as they are lit in default stage (no switches pressed)
5. One by one turn ON - note which lights lit up - turn OFF, for all 7 switches. (one switch ON & OFF at a time)
6. Feed these numbers in the app - "Run" - you'll have answer.

Imp note:
1. Spawn as Sniper with Radio Beacon & place it at locations like 'A Flag - Tree', 'B flag - Pagoda'... It'll be easy for you to respawn on those locations.
2. Do it with friends, preferably in a password protected server.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] is our server up yet? 

P.S. does it have to be unranked?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] is our server up yet?
> 
> P.S. does it have to be unranked?



Yes, unranked only.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] is our server up yet?
> 
> P.S. does it have to be unranked?


It expired on 27th Dec.
Me , mani and Tapash have decided to get it up by 1st January which would be easy for billing cycle.
10slots server will cost around 900/month.
Around 200-250/p amongst 4. 
We were just waiting for you.



RCuber said:


> Yes, unranked only.


We can make a ranked server into unranked using console , afaik.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> It expired on 27th Dec.
> Me , mani and Tapash have decided to get it up by 1st January which would be easy for billing cycle.
> 10slots server will cost around 900/month.
> Around 200-250/p amongst 4.
> ...



I was with this plan from the beginning. 

  [MENTION=41167]kapilove77[/MENTION] any inputs from your end?


----------



## dan4u (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey guys if I install BF4 from a disc what will be the update size for any patches?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 4, 2016)

dan4u said:


> Hey guys if I install BF4 from a disc what will be the update size for any patches?


Depends if premium or normal.
For normal I think it should be ~5gb of download and 28-32gb of install.
I have premium with all dlcs and it's around 70~gb after installation.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4u (Feb 4, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Depends if premium or normal.
> For normal I think it should be ~5gb of download and 28-32gb of install.
> I have premium with all dlcs and it's around 70~gb after installation.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk



Its the normal version, so ~5gb. I have to wait nearly a month or an internet connection, I'm on mobile data now  so every MB counts


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2016)

Pings gone sh!t again for SG servers

pings are 250+ ms for SG


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2016)

Move to EMEAE servers. I get around 140ms. It's playable until you get kicked out due to high latencies.
How much are you getting cuber ?

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2016)

whut?? when did this happen?? i played in the evening with normal latencies. 
 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] : i get ~120ms to Germany and China servers.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> whut?? when did this happen?? i played in the evening with normal latencies.
> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] : i get ~120ms to Germany and China servers.



I don't know. Didn't check yesterday. Though from past few weeks I have noticed that most of my Fav. serves from APAC regions has vanished .
Can't believe you are getting better latency to Germany server despite me being closer to the servers.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> I don't know. Didn't check yesterday. Though from past few weeks I have noticed that most of my Fav. serves from APAC regions has vanished .
> Can't believe you are getting better latency to Germany server despite me being closer to the servers.



 

yes the singapore servers got DDoSed. They came back up last night.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2016)

Latency to Singapore has increased again. 

- - - Updated - - -

currently playing on Hong Kong Servers


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 20, 2016)

Angels' Paradise: CQ Large Votemap/Voteban - Multiplayer -  Battlelog
 / Battlefield 4

Favorite this server & Join  . 

Help us seed it too


----------



## abhishekcal (Apr 22, 2016)

Please help me by retweeting the following so that EA can here us
Hashtag Hornet on Twitter: &quot;@Battlefield @EA_Battlefield @EA_DICE 
Please provide servers in India for Battlefield 5 if you do plan to sell the game in India.&quot


----------



## icebags (Apr 22, 2016)

^ no use.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Ql3zII2drOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 25, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ql3zII2drOE[/YOUTUBE]


Nice video man.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ql3zII2drOE[/YOUTUBE]


that's some serious pro stuff cuber. _/\_
 [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] learn something from this video. xD
ps : is that me speaking at the end of the video lol .

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> that's some serious pro stuff cuber. _/\_
> [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] learn something from this video. xD
> ps : is that me speaking at the end of the video lol .
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Thanks, and yes thats you


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 25, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Thanks, and yes thats you



Howdafak do you position your shots so accurate? !!

Teach us master.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Howdafak do you position your shots so accurate? !!
> 
> Teach us master.



its just like leading the target when sniping, but its more like how much you are comfortable with the launcher, I cant hit targets with the SRAW or RPG consistantly, but can with SMAW cause it has almost no drop. 

Also its not that great, most targets were close, and I don't record the ones I miss  so you wouldn't really know. 

There is nothing to teach, just guess where the heli/jet will go and take a shot. keep doing and you will get used to it. 

I have to make another tank montage, may be this weekend I will. haven't decided on background track yet, hard to do it with the YT policies. 
Also just trying my hands on Sony Vegas, its kinda confusing with the effects, so the one I posted is just cuts with background music.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 26, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ql3zII2drOE[/YOUTUBE]



So that's you were doing all this time on bf4. WoW nice.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 26, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> that's some serious pro stuff cuber. _/\_
> [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] learn something from this video. xD
> ps : is that me speaking at the end of the video lol .
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Acha ji 

RCuber is god though


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ql3zII2drOE[/YOUTUBE]



Teach us your ways sensei....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2016)

WTF! BattleLog, Origin, even EA Games - Electronic Art not opening in any Airtel connection 

On mobile as well as 4g Router. 

Even the mobile app is showing ...could not be loaded... 

error shown in chrome:



> This site can’t be reached
> 
> www.origin.com’s server DNS address could not be found.
> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN



doesnt open in any browser, chrome, Opera, Vivaldi, edge


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2016)

try logging in with a VPN

EDIT: also not many people are playing only Oat, Bird and few other are online .


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 28, 2016)

tried using alternate dns ?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2016)

complained to Airtel, seems issue at Airtel's end.

it started working at 11pm


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2016)

s18000rpm said:


> complained to Airtel, seems issue at Airtel's end.
> 
> it started working at 11pm



Sigh.. I already told you to change your home man!!! do it!


----------



## Limitless (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi I just got BF4 can anyone tell me is DX11 better or Mantle?
My GPU: Powercolor HD 7950 PCS+


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2016)

BF4 @ ₹ 375 on origin


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2016)

Limitless said:


> Hi I just got BF4 can anyone tell me is DX11 better or Mantle?
> My GPU: Powercolor HD 7950 PCS+



Mantle is better optimized for AMD cards.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ql3zII2drOE[/YOUTUBE]



Here's mine , albeit a noobversion being a smaw beginner 

[YOUTUBE]kSiWk6cZSak[/YOUTUBE]
Heli/Chopper/Jet Kills with Smaw - Battlefield 4 with Friends - YouTube


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Here's mine , albeit a noobversion being a smaw beginner
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kSiWk6cZSak[/YOUTUBE]
> Heli/Chopper/Jet Kills with Smaw - Battlefield 4 with Friends - YouTube



Tats some crazy skill shots.......


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Here's mine , albeit a noobversion being a smaw beginner
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kSiWk6cZSak[/YOUTUBE]
> Heli/Chopper/Jet Kills with Smaw - Battlefield 4 with Friends - YouTube



Noice!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2016)

New vid, Tank/Smaw Anti Air
[YOUTUBE]wbwXVTX1cdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

New Phunny Video 
[YOUTUBE]048vutdUaPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 16, 2016)

RCuber said:


> New Phunny Video
> [YOUTUBE]048vutdUaPk[/YOUTUBE]


Hey thats some good KIA,bought standard version from G2A,here are my specs below.

Asus R7 260X
Corsair 8 gig ram
Pentium g3220 dual core.
Western digital- 1 tb hard disk.

I think except for the cpu everything meets the basic requirement of the game.Is this cpu centric game? I will be installing the game tommorow,can we share each others Origin id? Lets have a online party or something like that?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> Hey thats some good KIA,bought standard version from G2A,here are my specs below.
> 
> Asus R7 260X
> Corsair 8 gig ram
> ...



Yes, its quite GPU intensive, you can add me RCuber in origin. we have party almost every day


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 16, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Yes, its quite GPU intensive, you can add me RCuber in origin. we have party almost every day


Will my GPU run it on atleast mid settings?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> Will my GPU run it on atleast mid settings?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You can play with medium-high(mixed) settings at 900p. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> You can play with medium-high(mixed) settings at 900p.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



yep,did saw a youtube video with the same specification as mine.

- - - Updated - - -

hello everyone finally I reached home and rushed ti G2A account for BF4 key,inserted in and got the product arty_NF:




Network:Reliance Jio (LYF Mobile)

My origin ID:arrylves

Please Invite me guys I am newb to this :/


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> yep,did saw a youtube video with the same specification as mine.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



accepted your invite, added you to TDF platoon.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> yep,did saw a youtube video with the same specification as mine.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



how much ping are you getting, Im using lyf mobile as well


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 17, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> how much ping are you getting, Im using lyf mobile as well



its not downloaded yet,but I have two options here use my JIO or use my broadband at night.
BDW what ping you are getting on India or Singapore?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2016)

Not tested, dont have the game right now.. will download if pings are good..
can anyone tell me a bf3/4 server ip, i can ping via cmd


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Not tested, dont have the game right now.. will download if pings are good..
> can anyone tell me a bf3/4 server ip, i can ping via cmd



They have started to hide the IP address now as servers were getting DDosed


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes tested with Rjio, terrible ping 200 ms.. 
Rel jio in my area gives good speeds but terrible ping for gameplay


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2016)

RCuber said:


> They have started to hide the IP address now as servers were getting DDosed


Does that makes sense? A hacker would still be able to get the address to the server using open connections. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes tested with Rjio, terrible ping 200 ms..
> Rel jio in my area gives good speeds but terrible ping for gameplay


Why would any one want to play a demanding fast paced fps games like Battlefield over a Cellular Internet. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Why would any one want to play a demanding fast paced fps games like Battlefield over a Cellular Internet.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



san plays on Airtel 4G


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2016)

RCuber said:


> san plays on Airtel 4G


Wut.....?!!!  
Well 4G connection from Delhi to Singapore will give atleast 150ms,  which is not on the playable side for me. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2016)

i get 60-90ms ping to sg (singapore) servers on Airtel 4g (router model). ~100-120 on Most HK (hongKong) servers.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 19, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> Hey thats some good KIA,bought standard version from G2A,here are my specs below.
> 
> Asus R7 260X
> Corsair 8 gig ram
> ...


at how much rate you got from g2a you used dc or cc?

Sent from my NOOK using Tapatalk


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 26, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> at how much rate you got from g2a you used dc or cc?
> 
> Sent from my NOOK using Tapatalk


Got it for around 650 ,have been downloading free DLC since then battlefiled 1 is coming,they are relaesing every DLC on house.

I used DC.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Not tested, dont have the game right now.. will download if pings are good..
> can anyone tell me a bf3/4 server ip, i can ping via cmd


I switch to bsnl when i play Bf4 ,i get around 120 ms, which can be considered avg,given the shitty internet architecture of this country.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2016)

All DLC will be free today on all platforms. Check Origin
Battlefield Bulletin on Twitter: &quot;BREAKING: All of #BF4's major expansions are now free on #PlayStation and #Xbox. Coming later today on #PC (Origin) *t.co/bpiY6bml1Z&quot


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2016)

Here ya go On the House - Download Free PC Games | Origin Games


----------



## icebags (Sep 14, 2016)

weirdly, when last time i purchased close quarters in bf3, they gave away that dlc free. now when i purchased premium in bf4, they are giving away all dlc free.

i practically stopped playing after premium purchase though.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2016)

icebags said:


> weirdly, when last time i purchased close quarters in bf3, they gave away that dlc free. now when i purchased premium in bf4, they are giving away all dlc free.
> 
> i practically stopped playing after premium purchase though.



I hardly play DLC maps, same thing happened in BF3 too.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

Most of the popular servers don't have DLCs. But some DLC maps are fun. I like the China Rising and Naval Strike maps.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Most of the popular servers don't have DLCs. But some DLC maps are fun. I like the China Rising and Naval Strike maps.


maybe they will now as all DLCs are free now.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2016)

Perhaps. I really need more Air Superiority servers. I have unlocked all weapons except the UCAV. Unlocking that needs 1 Air Superiority ribbon, but no one hosts Air Superiority these days. Tough luck.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2016)

how do you fly air planes ? mouse & kb ?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2016)

I use mouse to rotate and spacebar to pitch up. That way I don't have to keep moving the mouse to make the jet pitch up as holding the spacebar does it for me. I use the mouse to make minute adjustments when aiming.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcal (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone Still playing the BF4.
I am looking for friendly players to play together. 
I have played around 600+ Hrs mainly as a infantry.
Looking for a fun and friendly players to form a good community and may be shifting to BF1 or other games. 
I mainly play from 20.00 HRS IST.
If anyone is interested they can pm me or add me on orgin : xTombstoneActual


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2016)

abhishekcal said:


> Anyone Still playing the BF4.
> I am looking for friendly players to play together.
> I have played around 600+ Hrs mainly as a infantry.
> Looking for a fun and friendly players to form a good community and may be shifting to BF1 or other games.
> ...



I, Hrishi and Kapil play regularly. Others I haven't seen as regularly. [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] is level 140, so he only come to pwn us.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I, Hrishi and Kapil play regularly. Others I haven't seen as regularly. [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] is level 140, so he only come to pwn us.



I stopped playing games for now. [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION] is also a active player


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2016)

RCuber said:


> I stopped playing games for now. [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION] is also a active player



What's his id? I don't think he is in my friend list.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What's his id? I don't think he is in my friend list.



SanWRX, he will be in my friends list in Blog.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2016)

BTW, reached a milestone yesterday:

*i.imgur.com/u8W3uiN.jpg

No.1 in my city in Fighter Jets.


----------



## abhishekcal (Oct 3, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I, Hrishi and Kapil play regularly. Others I haven't seen as regularly. [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] is level 140, so he only come to pwn us.


Thanks can you provide me ur id's. I will add you guys.  Are you planning to play today


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2016)

abhishekcal said:


> Thanks can you provide me ur id's. I will add you guys.  Are you planning to play today



I am desmondsavio. 

Hrishi is Rishikeshsharma 
Kapil is HandsomeKapil 
Anirban is ancientMariner14
Gagan is gta0gagan

These are what I can recall from the top of my head. You should be able to see them in my friend list.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 4, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I am desmondsavio.
> 
> Hrishi is Rishikeshsharma
> Kapil is HandsomeKapil
> ...


Add me too [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 4, 2016)

abhishekcal said:


> Thanks can you provide me ur id's. I will add you guys.  Are you planning to play today


Rishi_roger is my ID.  It used to be rishikeshsharma earlier. 
You could find me in their friend list apparently. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Some active guys I could recall of are
: Me (obviously) 
Ancientmariner14 aka @anirbandd [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION]
Handsomekapil // don't know his forum ID [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION]savio [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] unkil 
@s1800rpm aka Sanwrx
@agent_tashi aka nomad/tapash 
Then there are other folks as well who. Usually don't use this forum much. 



Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Rcuber unkil is the Pro of all. We all are just noobs. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Rcuber unkil is the Pro of all. We all are just noobs.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



*i.imgur.com/5GR1eDk.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

RCuber said:


> *i.imgur.com/5GR1eDk.jpg


"You go to the bathroom, you're not playing Battlefield. You get a **** bucket, you're playing Battlefield."

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 4, 2016)

I've added you all, so that i can stab you in the back.(In-Game)


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

takemein said:


> I've added you all, so that i can stab you in the back.(In-Game)



You are ganron23?

I just accepted your request.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 4, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You are ganron23?
> 
> I just accepted your request.



Yes...but i changed it to Ganron0 a week ago. Don't know why u see my old Tag. Anyways thanks and looking forward to play with all.
Anyone here pre-ordered BF1 as well ??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 4, 2016)

RCuber said:


> *i.imgur.com/5GR1eDk.jpg



Any way to download all of Battlefield Friends Episodes in one go ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

takemein said:


> Yes...but i changed it to Ganron0 a week ago. Don't know why u see my old Tag. Anyways thanks and looking forward to play with all.
> Anyone here pre-ordered BF1 as well ??


Won't buy, let alone pre-order at this cost. Will wait for prices to come down.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any way to download all of Battlefield Friends Episodes in one go ?


Why not watch on YouTube itself?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 5, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Won't buy, let alone pre-order at this cost. Will wait for prices to come down.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



It's 3.5k and you can get Premium pass now or in Mar 2017 for 3k. 
I don't see this as problem for a game you will play for at least 2 years.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2016)

Makes sense. But I don't want to make huge expenses right now, especially since I spent so much on my new GPU recently.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcal (Mar 14, 2017)

If anyone is interested I have formed a Discord group for people looking to play BF4 together.
Feel free to Join.
Link : Discor


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2017)

Most important thing I want to know is whether pings have gone down or not. Everything else comes later.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcal (Mar 14, 2017)

I get around 90-110 ms for Singapore server. [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION]


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2017)

abhishekcal said:


> I get around 90-110 ms for Singapore server. [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION]


Are you using satellite broadband?

Since the Indian under sea cable snapped in January, pings to Singapore have gone hopeless.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcal (Mar 14, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Are you using satellite broadband?
> 
> Since the Indian under sea cable snapped in January, pings to Singapore have gone hopeless.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I am using Broadband only. They must have repaired them


----------

